# Let's see your fatbike 29+ Plus conversions



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

I'm excited to see this new forum. While I wait around for more 29+ frames to become available (with my eye on the Rooster or the RSD Mutant), I'm also experimenting in the fatbike world. I picked up a cheap BikesDirect model, found the fat tires pretty slow, but I'm pretty happy with how the 29+ wheels work on it:









3" tires on narrow rims aren't the hot ticket, but they're doing OK so far:


----------



## bberck (Sep 1, 2011)

My Salsa Mukluk. I love it set up 29plus


----------



## GMONEY80 (Jun 18, 2006)

*29+ Echo with Chronicles and Dually's*


----------



## Chemandy70 (Nov 16, 2013)

Here's my Quiring Cycles 29+. Knards are gone, chupacabra's are ready to roll once the snow melts.


----------



## PauLCa916 (Jul 1, 2013)

Subscribed really glad they added this section.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

My Vertigo Fat Bike with 29+ wheelset (Surly Rabbit Hole rims and Knard 29+ tires). Close clearance for the rear wheel, but there was still room to move the wheel backwards and gain clearance for mud and rocks.

Is it blasphemous to say in this forum that I didn't like it so much and sold off that wheelset?  Yes, it clobbered everything in its path, but it was harder to pop up the front compared to the regular fat wheels. I think the 27.5+ will be better, and I'm saving up my pennies for that.


Vertigo Fat Bike with 29+" tires by bundokbiker, on Flickr


Rear Wheel Hop by bundokbiker, on Flickr


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

*New hoops!!*















I started with Hed's, so the weight drop when I install these isn't as high as others, but it shaved off 3lbs total, can't beat that.


----------



## tootall (May 23, 2005)

"It was harder to pop up the front"

*insert pic of front end sky high*


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

tootall said:


> "It was harder to pop up the front"
> 
> *insert pic of front end sky high*


Photo made it look easy.


----------



## LBIkid (Mar 16, 2007)

Here's my 616 Fabrications conversion:


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

litespeedaddic how you liking those Bontrager tires so far? and what kind of tire pressures have you been able to run?


----------



## efuss (Dec 15, 2011)

Here is my Pugs, with Gravity Vidars on Rabbit Hole rims. Full 3x9 drivetrain, plenty of clearance with Monkey Nuts installed. Completely different ride, waiting for things to dry up so I can hit the trails.


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

litespeedaddic how you liking those Bontrager tires so far? and what kind of tire pressures have you been able to run?[/QUOTE]

I run 15.5psi. Maybe 16 if I'm feeling naughty. They weighed 880 grams each. Set up tubeless perfectly. Trails are not dry, but I managed to find some sorta dry dirt not to far from my house, I think they will be the shizzle, would say they are the best 29+ tire out there at the moment. Unfortunately, I am broken and am unable to lay down much power or ride for very long, so until I am unbroken and the trails are drier, that's all the info I can give.

Edit, I will add I think they are about 1 -1.5mm smaller than the Knards, which my best bud runs. Seems to be just a touch more clearance on the fork brace/arch with the Chupa's versus the Knards.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks that's about what I had to run in my Knards to keep them from burping, they were never really meant to be a tubeless tire.

Hoping I can run a bit lower pressure with some of the new tires coming out, thinking of a Chronicle in the rear and a Chupacabra up front.

Some video of my 29+ setup in action


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

TahoeBC said:


> Thanks that's about what I had to run in my Knards to keep them from burping, they were never really meant to be a tubeless tire.
> 
> Hoping I can run a bit lower pressure with some of the new tires coming out, thinking of a Chronicle in the rear and a Chupacabra up front.
> 
> Some video of my 29+ setup in action


What/where is this trail?...must ride! Looks really fast on those 29ers, especially near the bottom...sweet ride!


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

NH Mtbiker said:


> What/where is this trail?...must ride! Looks really fast on those 29ers, especially near the bottom...sweet ride!


It's a mix of 3 trails, Cold Creek, Tahoe Rim, but the second half all Toads which has some fun techy rock stuff up top with a super flowy ending. South Lake Tahoe is your destination :thumbsup:


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

Shitty picture but this is my Scott Genius with the front wheel off of my Krampus. It is a Rabbit Hole/Innova Gravity combo and does it rock!


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

My first 29+ Kona Wo 2014:








My current ride Kona Wo 2015:


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

Having a couple rides on the Chupa's in dry trails and with me being a wee bit healthier myself, I will say without a doubt the 29er + is my favorite wheel/tire system I've ever run, and that includes the Hed's and Bud's that came with my bike originally. Settled on 14psi (front)-14.5 (rear) and love the feel. The Hed's will continue to gather some dust while I use the crap out of these wheels. In case anyone was sitting on the fence about this platform, go for it, you won't be disappointed. Combined with the Syntace P6 flexible seat post, the comfort on this hard tail exceeded my expectations.


----------



## 2whl-hoop (May 8, 2011)

I just put the 29+ back on the Muk... I also bought a cassette and brake discs to leave on the wheels and save time changing back and forth with the 26ers. I'm contemplating riding this in a gravel century coming up in May. I'll probably do a test run tomorrow.


----------



## mtnbikerx (Jan 30, 2004)

Hmmmm, I have some 29" SnoCat wheels and a Sultan with a White Bro 150 fork. Thinking about buying some 29+ tires. Anyone think I will have clearance problems?


----------



## Kbbob (Sep 30, 2013)

*KramPug*





















My KramPug, with Rabbit Holes and 27tpi Knaards. Great way to get two bikes in one. Much faster ride on summery trails, fewer pedal strikes, different feel for the frame.

My wife and I traveled the last two winters in a VW Camper, so one bike apiece with 2-3 wheel sets per bike works great for us. This precludes the need for a trailer, and some of the worry about trailhead bike theft while actually out riding.

Totally happy with the Pugsley conversion, and it seems most Fatty Frames will fit, especially those with sliding dropouts and spacers such as Monkey Nuts.

Rims and tires are not cheap, though.

Cheers
Kevin


----------



## jplamere1 (Nov 12, 2009)

*LaMere 170 Fat Bike with 27.5+ Wheels/Tires*

Here's LaMere 170 rear end fat bike with carbon 27.5 x 38mm wide rims with 3.25" Vee Trax Fatty tires on Onyx hubs and regular Lefty which just clears... this bike rips....fastest I've ever gone thru my local singletrack that I've ridden 500 times.








If its muddy or sandy the bike gets even faster. I'm seriously blown away.
Forget full suspension, all I wanna ride is this now. Its faster on the uphills as you can stand up like on your road bike with your weight all forward, way faster thru singletrack, of course way faster on the downhills....only place its a little slower than regular mtn bike is on the road over to the trails, but seriously this tire/wheel setup makes a regular mtn bike look and feel completely lame. IMO this is the future of mtn bikes. The 29+ fit on the LaMere fat bike too and I got those rims in but have not built them up and tried them yet. Gonna have our pro rider Jeff Hall ride this on Tuesday and see what he thinks and if he wants to race it this summer instead of standard mtn bike.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

^^^Awesome bike! Looking to go 29+ front and B+ rear at some point...but waiting for more tires!


----------



## rth009 (May 20, 2010)

Here is my Ventana El Gordo with Nextie 50mm rims and Knards. Knards seem good for cornering so far, but perhaps lacking braking traction on the rear. I havent got the courage to go low pressure yet though.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

I was enjoying my Gravity enough that when I "came across" a Mukluk for sale at a fair price, I went ahead and picked it up. A few nice geo tweaks and the Alternator dropouts make nice upgrades from the Gravity BEM:










Unfortunately, the Beargrease fork is spaced for a rear disc hub, and my Gravity wheels are front disc spaced... so I'm making do for now by running a 29er rear cassette wheel on the front.


----------



## Windjammer (May 6, 2007)

My Beargrease on Vee Trax Fatty 27.5 x 3.25

My hope is that these could be more than just a fun bike, but also competitive on dirt. All carbon builds, especially with 27+, can easily weigh in under 22 lbs. I hope to see how it performs in some races this year.

The front I run 0.8 bars (about 11.5 psi) and the rear 0.9. The front will go as low as 0.6 bars (about 8 psi) and at that level has enough cushion for anything I've thrown at it. On the rear I would like to switch to the 2.8 widthnversion.


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

Windjammer said:


> My Beargrease on Vee Trax Fatty 27.5 x 3.25
> 
> My hope is that these could be more than just a fun bike, but also competitive on dirt. All carbon builds, especially with 27+, can easily weigh in under 22 lbs. I hope to see how it performs in some races this year.
> 
> ...


Awesome. I was thinking this exact same set-up for my Beargrease 2!! The Trax Fatties seem to be pretty close to the width of the Marge Lites and D4s. Can you tell a huge difference?


----------



## Windjammer (May 6, 2007)

The Trax Fattys are significantly narrower, but each also almost 1 lbs lighter than D4s. Nonetheless they can be run at pressures where one would run a standard fat tire on dirt, and they seem to retain all the advantages. They are also marginally wider radius which helps even more with their ability to roll over stuff and maintain momentum while offering almost indiscriminate line selection.


----------



## tedo (Apr 4, 2012)

Windjammer said:


> The Trax Fattys are significantly narrower, but each also almost 1 lbs lighter than D4s. Nonetheless they can be run at pressures where one would run a standard fat tire on dirt, and they seem to retain all the advantages. They are also marginally wider radius which helps even more with their ability to roll over stuff and maintain momentum while offering almost indiscriminate line selection.
> 
> View attachment 984495


Oh my god. Thank you!!

I have been loving my tubeless D4s (and MLs) for the early part of our season. They roll so effortlessly, and have gobs of traction (and the bike feels so crisp), however I have been contemplating a 27+ set-up, and thus setting up my MLs with my winter studded D4s. 2 sets!

I think you just made my decision for me! Nice bike, btw...


----------



## hotsalsa (Jun 10, 2011)

So I've been considering 27.5+ for my BG but the FAQ their website states running them will:

No, doing so will absolutely ruin the performance of the bike by throwing off all our carefully selected frame geometry.

It says it for all carbon and nothing for AL but since the geo is the same I assume they omitted it by accident. How is it?

Edit: they stated that for 27.5 NOT Plus. I emailed them. I really would prefer 27.5+ over 29+, I feel it would be more agile, fast, and closer to the stock geo than 29. So again, do you love it?


----------



## plesurnpain (Sep 9, 2007)

hotsalsa said:


> So I've been considering 27.5+ for my BG but the FAQ their website states running them will:
> 
> No, doing so will absolutely ruin the performance of the bike by throwing off all our carefully selected frame geometry.
> 
> ...


I'm very happy with my 27.5+ Mukluk. The weight difference in the wheels makes a huge difference in the agility and acceleration, while the traction and stability is impressive.


----------



## hotsalsa (Jun 10, 2011)

plesurnpain said:


> I'm very happy with my 27.5+ Mukluk. The weight difference in the wheels makes a huge difference in the agility and acceleration, while the traction and stability is impressive.


How's the clearance? Salsa did respond and say that 275+ is cleared but may be a little lower so more pedal strikes. I'm leaning towards this now. Awesome rig btw.


----------



## plesurnpain (Sep 9, 2007)

hotsalsa said:


> How's the clearance? Salsa did respond and say that 275+ is cleared but may be a little lower so more pedal strikes. I'm leaning towards this now. Awesome rig btw.


I haven't had any clearance issues so far and I did quite a few miles in Sedona. I'm really looking forward to my Carver Ti OBeast frame to show up. That bike should step it up a notch!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

jplamere1 said:


> Here's LaMere 170 rear end fat bike with carbon 27.5 x 38mm wide rims with 3.25" Vee Trax Fatty tires on Onyx hubs and regular Lefty which just clears... this bike rips....fastest I've ever gone thru my local singletrack that I've ridden 500 times.
> View attachment 978416
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! How much does it weigh?


----------



## Windjammer (May 6, 2007)

hotsalsa said:


> How's the clearance? Salsa did respond and say that 275+ is cleared but may be a little lower so more pedal strikes. I'm leaning towards this now. Awesome rig btw.


When I measured, my WTB scraper with trax fatty 3.25 was between 0.5 and 1" taller than the Beargrease 2 stock wheelset/tire; and I have noticeably fewer pedal strikes now. I think the advice against 27.5 refers to normal, not plus, size tires; because the 27.5+ is very similar in diameter to the stock wheelset and if anything a little bigger. The Salsa FAQ clears the BG 2 and carbon models for 29+, so I can't see how 27.5+ could be a problem.


----------



## zfmrchnt (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Kawidan (Sep 13, 2010)

My Framed Alaskan Alloy and Alaskan Carbon setup with 29+ wheels and 3.0 Maxxis Chonicles


----------



## jimbslim (Feb 5, 2011)

zfmrchnt tell more about your 907 conversion. what did you change from? how do you like it? I'm currently on a 907 with white bros carbon fork looking to add a dirt set of wheels.


----------



## shmtastic (Aug 10, 2014)

Framed Minnesota 2.0, dually laced to bhs hubs, this thing is amazing.

SHM


----------



## jplamere1 (Nov 12, 2009)

*LaMere Fat Bike with 29 carbon rims 38mm wide, Maxxis Chronicle 3.0" tires tubeless.*

...with carbon Lefty 100mm of travel, not sure if 110mm of travel will be too much or not we need to test that.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

jplamere1 said:


> ...with carbon Lefty 100mm of travel, not sure if 110mm of travel will be too much or not we need to test that.
> View attachment 985409


Hey JP Lamere,,,,nice job trying both 650+ and 29+
Seeing you have both....where does b/b height stand between a set of 26X4, 650+ and 29+?


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

JP Lamere emailed me his response to my b/b question:

thanks for emailing, the answer to your question is that it depends on tires....so the HuskerDu fat bike tire on a 26" fat bike wheel is almost the exact same height as the B+ wheel with 3.25" Vee Rubber Trax Fatty tire, and then the Maxxis Chronicle 3.0" tire that is lower tread on a 29+ rim is only about .5" taller than those.....so they are all pretty close. In most extreme case if you put a 29+ rim on and a big Surly Knard it would raise BB about 1" I would say.

Hope this info is helpful, I know its not exact, call me to chat if you want at 612-419-1322.

Thx, JP


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

The multi wheel set up is awesome, this is what I did with mountain unicycles, I'd have a few wheelsets for each muni, which was great for traveling and it also kept down total cost.

I have a Jefe Tandem with 650b+ Trax Fatty that shares wheels with a Mutz (still building), so when I started thinking about a second wheelset, a 29+ was a natural.

I'm thinking Rabbit holes and DW's, though since it'll see tandem duty I really need to get the most durable sidewall I can find.

... and now I'm thinking about it, how about a carbon fat bike for the wife with some 26 x 4", then we'd have three "rides" and three different wheel set choices 

So which wheel set does you wife prefer?



Kbbob said:


> View attachment 978399
> View attachment 978400
> View attachment 978401
> 
> ...


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

The Trax Fatty is a good tire, we run the 3.25 on our tandem Jefe wiuth Scraper, and it I really have no complaints unless it is really slimey; but then most tires suck in slime.

They stick to rock and rail the firm, just wide enough to float loose stuff, no bad habits like autosteer.

I run this same pattern on my 36er, it's a long lasting tread even when run on pavement.

The 3.25 is pretty wide and burly, for a tandem we needed it, but for a solo bike a 2.8-3" might be better for reducing weight and friction, also quicker handling.

The Trax Fatty has go to to be the most burly sidewall you can get in a B+! We ground the sh!t outta ours at Moab and it did even show signs of wear.



tedo said:


> Oh my god. Thank you!!
> 
> I have been loving my tubeless D4s (and MLs) for the early part of our season. They roll so effortlessly, and have gobs of traction (and the bike feels so crisp), however I have been contemplating a 27+ set-up, and thus setting up my MLs with my winter studded D4s. 2 sets!
> 
> I think you just made my decision for me! Nice bike, btw...


----------



## Kbbob (Sep 30, 2013)

Nurse Ben said:


> The multi wheel set up is awesome, this is what I did with mountain unicycles, I'd have a few wheelsets for each muni, which was great for traveling and it also kept down total cost.
> 
> I have a Jefe Tandem with 650b+ Trax Fatty that shares wheels with a Mutz (still building), so when I started thinking about a second wheelset, a 29+ was a natural.
> 
> ...


Hey.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but since your Tandem is 170 rear, it is probably not offset. The RH rims have been bomber on my Krampug, but are heavier than some other choices for 29+, and spendy. I just got a hold of some dirt wizards, and have a set of Velocity Dually's that I built for my Ogre that haven't seen much use since I got the KramPug, and will probably re-lace those to fit my Knards, which will now be Gravel/Paved tires. They are so bomber that I think they will hold up fine on gravel and pavement with the Knards, seven with the offset..

From personal experience, the Dually should hold up well as a 29+ for your Tandem, as it held up well for me (a Clyde), and would still be light(er) enough for a wheel set for your wife??

My wife loves anything light and NO hassles. The Dually was INSTANT Tubeless with Stans, after fiber tape and a home cut rimstrip from a removable core 26' tube.

Cheers, and have fun!
Kevin


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Enduro 29er converted to 27.5 with 3.0 Ground Control tires. Tire clearance is .5 milimeter front and rear


----------



## MTBLoCo29 (Feb 13, 2013)

Here's my Fatty on Velocity Blunt 35s.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Yup, 170 symetrical rear, 150 Bluto front.

I'm not a huge Velocity fan, I build my own wheels and find Velocity rims to be a bit soft with anodizing that fades quickly, also I find it really annoying that Velocity doesn't clean out the shavings before shipping.

Weight is not a problem, I prefer bomber over lightweight, I may try some CF rims if I can find some on the cheap. I really want a nice hook that holds the tire bead and reduced burps; we burp a lot on the tandem.

The Scrapers have been good so far, they built up nice, have taken some hits, and they work okay as tubeless. The RH 29 and the Scraper 29 are close to the same weight.

I'm curious if the DW's are any more burly that the Knard. I ran Knards on my muni and it had such a soft sidewall that I had to run higher pressure than I like.

I was thinking Maxxis Chronicle, heavy (1000gm), but EXO/TR, also I'm an Ardent fan 

I told my banker what I was planning and she didn't say no.



Kbbob said:


> Hey.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but since your Tandem is 170 rear, it is probably not offset. The RH rims have been bomber on my Krampug, but are heavier than some other choices for 29+, and spendy. I just got a hold of some dirt wizards, and have a set of Velocity Dually's that I built for my Ogre that haven't seen much use since I got the KramPug, and will probably re-lace those to fit my Knards, which will now be Gravel/Paved tires. They are so bomber that I think they will hold up fine on gravel and pavement with the Knards, seven with the offset..
> 
> ...


----------



## caseydog (Dec 9, 2014)

No picture yet, but I've got a set of Mulefut 50 w/Borealis hubs being built. Fat B Nimble 29 x 3 on their way. Should have them in time for my May 31st WORS race. Thowing them on my Yampa XX1. I'm anticipating that I'll be on the podium with a time significantly faster than my last race on the same track.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Any tire heights for the "shorter" 29+?

I only have a 1/2" to spare with a well used Maxxis Ardent 29 x 2.4

I'll probably run a Scraper 29


----------



## middle america (Aug 12, 2009)

the mayor said:


> JP Lamere emailed me his response to my b/b question:
> 
> thanks for emailing, the answer to your question is that it depends on tires....so the HuskerDu fat bike tire on a 26" fat bike wheel is almost the exact same height as the B+ wheel with 3.25" Vee Rubber Trax Fatty tire, and then the Maxxis Chronicle 3.0" tire that is lower tread on a 29+ rim is only about .5" taller than those.....so they are all pretty close. In most extreme case if you put a 29+ rim on and a big Surly Knard it would raise BB about 1" I would say.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for posting this. I've got a Specialized Fatboy that I've decided to build a summer wheel set for. I've been having a blast on it as is, but rode a friend's Gnarvester last week, and immediately fell for the quicker response, while still providing the squish and grip that I was looking for. I was ready to pull the trigger on a 29+ set, but you and Tedo have set me straight. It also gets me down to two mountain bikes, which wins fans all over my house. Now I just have to decide on which rims I want to build with. Again, thanks!


----------



## Beard of Power (Feb 10, 2011)

Just finished the build, can't wait for the weekend.
Ti Mukluk with DUC32
Dually Rear, Blunt 35 Front
Inova Gravity Vidar Tires


----------



## ya29er (Aug 18, 2013)

Giant Trance X 29er 2013
Rims: 50mm wide, 34mm deep carbon rims
Maxxis Chronicle front 11psi, Ardent 2.4 rear 16psi.
I'm 110kg (240lbs) geared up and ride mostly fire roads (loose over hard).

I'm extremly happy how it rides.


----------



## ya29er (Aug 18, 2013)

And a 26er for comparasion.


----------



## 2whl-hoop (May 8, 2011)

converted to a 1x9...





A month or so ago I removed the front derailleur to mount a Thule Ride Along child seat to the seat post (didn't work BTW, seat rubbed tire. Might fit a large or extra large though.) Decided to leave the derailleur off, and when broke the chain last week decided to order an Absolute Black 30t bash guard and a 26t chain ring. Just mounted the stuff up this morning so no ride yet...hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey guys, am I right in assuming my Lynskey Stratus would allow for a 29+ or 27+ conversion? The thing was made to fit pretty wide fatbike tires, but I haven't heard of anyone actually making a conversion. Certainly a lot cheaper to get a spare wheelset than a whole new bike...


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

garcia said:


> Hey guys, am I right in assuming my Lynskey Stratus would allow for a 29+ or 27+ conversion? The thing was made to fit pretty wide fatbike tires, but I haven't heard of anyone actually making a conversion. Certainly a lot cheaper to get a spare wheelset than a whole new bike...


Fit-wise, a 650b+ would be no problem whatsoever - though I'd personally be pretty concerned about having an even _lower_ bb since, presumably, you're now talking about "summer mode" and rocky trails. If I recall correctly, and as a useful frame of reference, the bb drop on the Stratus happens to be almost identical to the first Krampus. (or the other way around, as it were.) But, since your Q factor is wider and meant to accommodate a fat drivetrain, it's already harder to avoid pedal strikes.

I don't think that 29+ should be a problem either, but it will depend on where you set the sliders, and it would be worthwhile to test fit if you have the opportunity. Here's what Lynskey themselves said, when the model was available, regarding "regular" 29er tires:

_"Several of you have already asked about the possibility of running a 29" wheel/tyre package, move the sliders back a smidge from centre, you're set."_

But this doesn't make sense to me... or they were being overly conservative. I have 5" tires on mine (rather than the 4" that it was designed for), which are already comparable in height to a normal 29er tire. And, even with the extra width, I could easily adjust my sliders a bit _forward_ of center and still have adequate clearance.

As it is, I have them set at about 18 3/16", though - which is just about dead center - because I'm using a Rohloff IGH. Some crude measurements tell me that even this setting should just "barely" work for a 3" wide tire with a diameter of 30.25". If not, then sliding them back another 1/2" (1 full chain link) almost certainly would... assuming it still rides ok with chainstays that long.

Please update and post some photos if you do this. I'd eventually like to do the same with mine. It's not a cheap experiment or commitment for me though, given that I'd need a 2nd Rohloff. So I'd love to have you or someone else be the guinea pig. I don't think I'm interested in B+ as a second wheel set, but 29+ could make this just about the perfect bike. Even if you do have to use a maxed-out chainstay setting, it would just lend itself to better stability and comfort as a loaded camping rig.

[Edit: Actually, just look at @BeardOfPower's and @2Whl-Hoop's bikes in the posts immediately above (hot bikes, both, by the way!!). Those were the template for the Stratus - the former even being built by Lynskey - and it looks like they worked fine. @BeardofPower, any chance you could share some close-up shots of the clearance, and what your chainstay measurement ended up at?]


----------



## yogiprophet (Jan 9, 2006)

*Tallboy LT XXL*

This is my Enduro Race bike....along with being just a super fun bike to ride.... 

Dirt Wizard with Fox 34 on 50mm rims


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

*Specialized Fatboy 29+*

Great thread... I thought this thread would be longer though.

Here is mine

Specialized Fatboy 2014 with 29+.

Velocity Dually rims
stock rear hub
hope front hub
Saphim Race Spokes
Maxxis Chronicles
Rockshox Bluto


----------



## Beard of Power (Feb 10, 2011)

iamkeith said:


> @BeardofPower, any chance you could share some close-up shots of the clearance, and what your chainstay measurement ended up at?]


Here are some pictures for you.
Alternator drop outs almost full forward, some tension needed due to single speed.

















center of BB to center of rear axle is about 455 mm (+/-)









Tire height is a bit close at the seat stay bridge.
If I rode in mud I would back it off a bit more.


----------



## muddy guy (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's my 9zero7 with RSD 47mm rims and Gravity Vidar tires. It's an XL and it really rolls well for me. This is my third set of wheels for this frame.


----------



## muddy guy (Jan 29, 2011)

Another photo. The fun never ends with a fat frame.


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

muddy guy said:


> Another photo. The fun never ends with a fat frame.


Agreed. Fat bikes are versatile for winter snow and summer now with 29+. I wouldn't want a 29+ only bike because then I'd need another bike for winter. I do wonder how more or less nimble my fatBoy is vs the new trek stache. That one looks super fun.


----------



## InWyo (Sep 10, 2013)

iamkeith said:


> Fit-wise, a 650b+ would be no problem whatsoever - though I'd personally be pretty concerned about having an even _lower_ bb since, presumably, you're now talking about "summer mode" and rocky trails. If I recall correctly, and as a useful frame of reference, the bb drop on the Stratus happens to be almost identical to the first Krampus. (or the other way around, as it were.) But, since your Q factor is wider and meant to accommodate a fat drivetrain, it's already harder to avoid pedal strikes.
> 
> I don't think that 29+ should be a problem either, but it will depend on where you set the sliders, and it would be worthwhile to test fit if you have the opportunity. Here's what Lynskey themselves said, when the model was available, regarding "regular" 29er tires:
> 
> ...


Based on your signature, I believe you to be a trust-worthy fella.

I just got a Surly Ice Cream Truck (190 mm), and would like to have options to make it ultra utilitarian (snow/slop bike fall, winter, Spring), and 29+/MonsterCross/Gravel Rig for Summer/early fall. Where can I find an appropriate wheelset, or would it be custom-build only?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I recently had a 29+ wheelset built for my Ventana fatbike. I waffled between going with 29+ or 650b+ but eventually went with the larger size. The new wheels with the Chupacabra tires raise the BB height slightly over the 26X4.8" tires that were on it. I was a bit worried about the BB height change; however, after putting a few miles on the bike I'm glad I went 29+.

Overall the bike handles great and the tires absorb a lot of trail chatter. The frame has adjustable rear dropouts and I started by making the stays as short as possible, but found that on really steep climbs the front end tended to lift. I lengthened them a bit and the bike climbs better when seated. The only issue is that lofting the front end is a bit more difficult than on most bikes.

Here's a picture of the bike fully loaded after completing a 3-day 170-mile ride along the Idaho Hot Spring Mountain Bike Route. The bike handled great when fully loaded and rode very similarly to how it rides without a load. The Ventana frame is built very solid and as a result there is very little flex that can be felt - a lot of bikes that feel solid normally don't feel nearly as well planted on the ground where there is 25 pounds of gear strapped to them.

If you get a chance to ride the Hot Spring Route in Idaho do it - we only cover 170 miles of the 450 total miles, but the scenery is top notch.


----------



## rth009 (May 20, 2010)

*El Gordo with BFL rear 29+ front*









Here is my El Gordo with a BFL on a Nextie 90mm rim on the rear and the Knard on a 50mm x 29 nextie on front. I had the rear 29+ rim in for repairs and I wanted to try it out. I took it for a short spin and although it pedaled fine, it seemed weird when descending, loose, twisty singletrack.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

rth009 said:


> Here is my El Gordo with a BFL on a Nextie 90mm rim on the rear and the Knard on a 50mm x 29 nextie on front. I had the rear 29+ rim in for repairs and I wanted to try it out. I took it for a short spin and although it pedaled fine, it seemed weird when descending, loose, twisty singletrack.


I'd not considered the fat rear 2ith 29+ front option before. I might need to try that.

Any clearance issues with the Bluto and the 29+ tires? I like the rigid fork, but a suspension fork would be nice at times.


----------



## rth009 (May 20, 2010)

laffeaux said:


> Any clearance issues with the Bluto and the 29+ tires? I like the rigid fork, but a suspension fork would be nice at times.


No clearance issues with nextie 50/knard 3"/Bluto that Ive noted, but I dont have sticky mud to deal with.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

hans2vt said:


> Great thread... I thought this thread would be longer though.
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> ...


How are you liking Maxxis Chronicles and the the set up?


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Bryan1113 said:


> How are you liking Maxxis Chronicles and the the set up?


I love them. Great cornering. Way better than my setup last summer which was VEE8 4.0 tires on specialized 90mm rims. Cornering was very poor with those. I washed out a lot with those.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

hans2vt said:


> I love them. Great cornering. Way better than my setup last summer which was VEE8 4.0 tires on specialized 90mm rims. Cornering was very poor with those. I washed out a lot with those.


Thanks for feedback...just waiting on Wtb Scrapers! Should have my Ice Cream Truck up and running within the week.


----------



## Dogdude222 (Aug 31, 2005)

Old frame:








New frame:


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

^^^^^ Awesome


----------



## XRayPunk (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

^^^^^^ awesome!!!! I'll post pics of my set up next week


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

First ride with the "+" today. Love the ride!


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

What psi did you run them at?


----------



## Rumblefish29er (Oct 6, 2012)

hans2vt said:


> I love them. Great cornering. Way better than my setup last summer which was VEE8 4.0 tires on specialized 90mm rims. Cornering was very poor with those. I washed out a lot with those.


Ditto on the Vee8s on the 90mm rims. At 10-12psi they are decent on dirt, but self steer on pavement is flat out dangerous. You have to pump them up so hard to get rid of it they lose the whole benefit of being fat.

Anybody found a good way to setup a Fatboy yet?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Bryan1113 said:


> What psi did you run them at?


15ish, with tubes. The Knards are a very loose fit on the Northpaw rims, probably a difficult tubeless setup.


----------



## TBMD9er (May 22, 2009)

*Another Mukluk*

A bit of a mish-mash, but fun and cheap conversion none the less. Already had a Rabbit hole knard that I use on my single speed, so that went on the front with Krampus fork. Built a dually rim with a Chronicle on the back which set-up tubeless great.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

*motobecane boris*

Vidar, fbn, scrapers (with scotch 8898 tape). Surly front, Salsa Mukluk 2 rear, Wheelsmith spokes. Really easy to build.

Fbn aired up quickly with a floor pump, but loses about 4 psi in 24 hours. Will add more sealant.

Vidar was more challenging to seal, but has only lost about 2 psi in a week.


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Im leaving my 29 plus wheelset on for a while.. Damn it's such an awesome ride! My ice cream truck completely different beast now. I usually switch between my 29 er full suspension and bud and Lou's! But now it seems i keep reaching for 29 plus. Happy trails


----------



## 2whl-hoop (May 8, 2011)

Bryan1113 said:


> Im leaving my 29 plus wheelset on for a while.. Damn it's such an awesome ride! My ice cream truck completely different beast now. I usually switch between my 29 er full suspension and bud and Lou's! But now it seems i keep reaching for 29 plus. Happy trails


I'm in the same camp. I put the Marge Lites back on with Panaracer Fat-b-nimbles, and rode a loop around the local trails last week. Yesterday, I put the 29+ back on and rode the same loop. The 29+ rolled so much better and were a lot faster in spots. The really surprising thing was how much better the bike handled. I thought the 26" wheels would be more nimble and precise, but the 29+ actually were. I think with 29+ and a Bluto (or other suspension fork) the bike would really rip!


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

I had a bluto on for over a month! Didn't really like it fully fat and was ok 29 plus... Rigid keeps it simple (imo)! On the rough rides I have option of riding my full suspension ride. Just something about rigid ride that is alive in a way! Having two completely different bikes keeps it interesting... Next upgrade for my ICT would be 3.8 second wheelset. Trying to sell clown shoes at the moment


----------



## Imre (Dec 10, 2005)

Has anybody experience with an on-one fatty conversion? Could be my next project if it fits


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

In the On One Fatty thread, there's a picture of a guy that has done a 29+ conversion, but others said it was too tight to work. So, probably depends on the frame, rim, and tire, and how lucky you feel.



Imre said:


> Has anybody experience with an on-one fatty conversion? Could be my next project if it fits


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

Maybe only on the V2 frames?


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ever since adding second wheel set ( WTB Scrapers and Maxxis Chronicles 29 plus) I haven't bother swapping them out yet. Bud and Lou's and clown shoes collecting dust. Really loving how my Ice Cream truck handling the dry So Cal desert with 3.0 tires. Eye Balling the Stache 7 right now to add to my stable. Unfortunately my Remedy 29er not being ridden...with two teenage boys extra bikes come in handy. Happy Trails everyone


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Bryan1113 said:


> Ever since adding second wheel set ( WTB Scrapers and Maxxis Chronicles 29 plus) I haven't bother swapping them out yet. Bud and Lou's and clown shoes collecting dust.


Same for my fatboy. Using 29+ only. Original fat wheels collecting dust but only until the Vermont snow flies


----------



## jhtopilko (Oct 20, 2012)

Bryan1113 said:


> Ever since adding second wheel set ( WTB Scrapers and Maxxis Chronicles 29 plus) I haven't bother swapping them out yet. Bud and Lou's and clown shoes collecting dust. Really loving how my Ice Cream truck handling the dry So Cal desert with 3.0 tires. Eye Balling the Stache 7 right now to add to my stable. Unfortunately my Remedy 29er not being ridden...with two teenage boys extra bikes come in handy. Happy Trails everyone


What hubs are you using?


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Original salsa hubs ict came with!


----------



## jhtopilko (Oct 20, 2012)

Bryan1113 said:


> Original salsa hubs ict came with!


So you just swapped rims and tires?


----------



## Bryan1113 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yup! Was going for cheaper way.. Wanted to play on 29 plus during summer and swap out during winter! Where I live the 3.0 tires is perfect.. Dry desert


----------



## hooples3 (May 30, 2005)

Help! Im confused! I have a 2015 Norco Sasquatch I'm looking to convert to either 27.5+ or 29+
it has 15x150 front hub, 170mm rear 80 mm rims

Id like to go to a 50mm rim with 3"-3.5" tire

are there any complete wheelsets out there yet or do i need to build one?
any suggestions for decent hubs/rim combos are appreciated !


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

hooples3 said:


> Help! Im confused! I have a 2015 Norco Sasquatch I'm looking to convert to either 27.5+ or 29+
> it has 15x150 front hub, 170mm rear 80 mm rims
> 
> Id like to go to a 50mm rim with 3"-3.5" tire
> ...


Seems most are building wheels. I did. I haven't seen many pre built. I don't know if any 3.5. Seems most are 3.8 or higher and 3.0 and narrower.

More than 3.0 on a 29 rim would be enormous!


----------



## 0gravity (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm a bit new to this so it might be a newbie question, but what is minimum rim width and tire width for a 29+ wheel to be used on a Fatbike conversion? I'm considering a Fatbike to deal with the upcoming winter, but i want to be able to run as "normal" a 29er wheel and tire combo in the non-winter seasons as well. Can a normal 29er wheelset with 2.4 or so tires be built for a fatbike? Or does the wide hub requirement force you into a wider rim, and at least a 3 inch tire?


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

"Can a normal 29er wheelset with 2.4 or so tires be built for a fatbike?" 

Yes, but my guess is, like so may of us have already found out, once you own/ride fatbike, a "normal" sized 29X2.4 (or whatever) will seem inadequate. If you like riding fat bikes, you will want for bigger tire.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

The hub and the rim are independent. For instance, I bought this wheelset for a cheap 29er conversion on a fatbike. The hubs are 135/170, but the rims are just 23 or 24mm wide. That's like a typical XC rim.

(don't tell anyone, but I run 29+ with these rims. Once I switched from fat, I'm finding it hard to go back).



0gravity said:


> I'm a bit new to this so it might be a newbie question, but what is minimum rim width and tire width for a 29+ wheel to be used on a Fatbike conversion? I'm considering a Fatbike to deal with the upcoming winter, but i want to be able to run as "normal" a 29er wheel and tire combo in the non-winter seasons as well. Can a normal 29er wheelset with 2.4 or so tires be built for a fatbike? Or does the wide hub requirement force you into a wider rim, and at least a 3 inch tire?


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

I've recently decided that 30-35 mm rims (internal) are really 29+. While rims with 45-50 mm(internal) should be called 31-. Both running 2.8-3.2 tires. 

I need a bit of float where I ride and my buddy with Blunt 35 (really Blunt 30) and Knard combo often finds himself getting off and using his Chevrolegs as they were designed. Why walk when you can ride? 31- all the way for me. 

Could still run a 2.4 tire if I wanted. But I don't!


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

A 3" Chupie on a 50mm Mulefut is under 30.5" so I'm not following your logic there.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Started with this. Lives this way ~85% of the year, but typically with bags and even a rack because I'm usually overnighting at minimum when I ride it.



Feels pretty sporty with the 'skinny' tires.







Loaded for a tour in AZ back in January.



Bikes are fun. Glad I have this "one".
​


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

My logic is 30.5 = 31-. Not a lot of logic just some fuzzy maths. 

My main point is that 50mm rims with 3 inch tires is quite different than the same tire on a 30mm rim.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

I get ya - no worries on the fuzzy math  
To be fair though, taking the 3" Chupie on a 50mm as an example - it's only 30.23" or so.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Here's a photo of my Muk from today's ride:










I'm still enjoying this as a 29+. I let a bit too much air out of my rear tire while I was resting here, and it was a bit squirrely after that (Gravity Vidar on a 19mm (internal) rim), but not so bad that I stopped to add air.


----------



## gosts (Sep 13, 2015)

what is the biggest tire i should/could run on a 29 rim that has a 25 mm inner width, assuming clearance is not a problem? thx!


----------



## gosts (Sep 13, 2015)

can anyone suggest one of the 3" max width 29+ tires that would work best with a narrower rim? I'm thinking a 2.8 or one of the narrower 3.0 tires would be best with my narrower rim.


----------



## Brisk Snail (Oct 15, 2013)

gosts said:


> what is the biggest tire i should/could run on a 29 rim that has a 25 mm inner width, assuming clearance is not a problem? thx!


Theoretically, you can put on any tire within 2.0-3.0" bounds, but I believe that everything one can get from a wide tire on a narrow rim is more shock absorbtion, more rotational weight and more rolling resistance comparing to narrower tire. Narrow rim also tends to make the 2.8-3.0" tire profile too round to excell in cornering and traction. If you take Dirt Wizard, which is not as wide as many 3.0" are, narrow rim will make its shoulder zone "empty" and the cornering may become unpredictable. I don't even speak of Knards - they'll feel much worse.
In my opinion, you can use 2.35-2.4 tire with your rim and get much better {traction/rolling resistance/shock absorbtion} ratio.
You can see 3" Knard on a narrow rim and 2.4" Xking on 26mm inner rim below. First combination lacked grip severely at "rideable" pressures, and when completely deflated, the grip was better, but the steering was becoming a nightmare.
The second combo is much more capable to my mind.


----------



## Brisk Snail (Oct 15, 2013)

This is my 17" Mukluk in 29+ mode by the way.


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

Brisk Snail said:


> This is my 17" Mukluk in 29+ mode by the way.
> 
> View attachment 1020835


What rims are those?

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

hans2vt said:


> What rims are those?
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


I'm guessing polished Rabbit Holes.

I guessed way wrong.


----------



## Brisk Snail (Oct 15, 2013)

No-no, those are Kris Holm freeride rims. 47mm outside width.


----------



## lennymatuszewski (Nov 28, 2014)

seat_boy said:


> Here's a photo of my Muk from today's ride:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3" tire in a 19mm rim? That seems crazy! What do you normally run the pressure at. I'm considering giving this a shot.


----------



## quadmania (Dec 9, 2013)

Nice bike. I also have Fatboy with Bluto and I would like to move to 29+. I only have concern about the 3.0 size for the front. Bluto doesn't provide a large space for the tire. Have you never tried ti check if a 3.0size does fot? Many thanks!


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

quadmania said:


> Nice bike. I also have Fatboy with Bluto and I would like to move to 29+. I only have concern about the 3.0 size for the front. Bluto doesn't provide a large space for the tire. Have you never tried ti check if a 3.0size does fot? Many thanks!


See my FB with Bluto and 3.0x 29. Earlier in this thread. It's like a different bike!

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=12012668


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

quadmania said:


> Nice bike. I also have Fatboy with Bluto and I would like to move to 29+. I only have concern about the 3.0 size for the front. Bluto doesn't provide a large space for the tire. Have you never tried ti check if a 3.0size does fot? Many thanks!


How many pictures of 29+ with a Bluto do we need around here?


----------



## quadmania (Dec 9, 2013)

litespeedaddict said:


> View attachment 971636
> View attachment 971637
> 
> 
> I started with Hed's, so the weight drop when I install these isn't as high as others, but it shaved off 3lbs total, can't beat that.


Nice Bike!
I see that there are few millimiters between Bluto and tyre.
Which tyre and rim did you use?
thanks


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

Velocity Dually and Chupacabra.


----------



## Rnewell1973 (Oct 10, 2010)

jplamere1 said:


> ...with carbon Lefty 100mm of travel, not sure if 110mm of travel will be too much or not we need to test that.
> View attachment 985409


JPlamere how are those Chronicles on a 38mm rim, are the rims wide enough?


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

29+ Giant Anthem!!!! Took a little filing but I got it done. 









Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wig (Aug 24, 2014)

another beargrease: xmcarbon speed rims (50mm). puts the bike right at 22lbs - feels very playful after riding dilinger 5's although is a trade off on the ride: i mostly ride the rocks of the tucson desert. I've only had them for a few rides so i still have to get used to them


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

I really want to try this as my next build. As far as a wheelset that closer resembles the diameter of stock fatbikes, would 29+ or 27.5+ be better?


----------



## Wig (Aug 24, 2014)

I think tire size would determine overall diameter than rim size. With the tire selection now, you could do either and get it very close. My setup was almost spot on to the D5's I was running


----------



## quadmania (Dec 9, 2013)

My Fatboy....


----------



## quadmania (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## poe400 (Jul 8, 2007)

22.8 lbs with Maxxis Chronicles. 21 lbs 11 oz. with Panaracer Fat B Nimbles. Add a few more lbs with the Carbon 26 fattys (Park Scale)


----------



## crashedupderby (Nov 21, 2005)

would you be able to tell me what the bottom bracket height is with the 29+ wheels versus the 26 fat tires? 
thanks! looks awesome too, I may have to get me one of those and build a set of 29+ wheels. 2 bikes in one.


hans2vt said:


> Great thread... I thought this thread would be longer though.
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> ...


----------



## crashedupderby (Nov 21, 2005)

can anyone tell me how 29+ wheels are effecting the bb height of their fat bike? does this adversely impact geometry and handling characteristics? 
(sorry if double post, I was looking for the answer to this question and didnt find it.)
thanks,


----------



## rth009 (May 20, 2010)

crashedupderby said:


> can anyone tell me how 29+ wheels are effecting the bb height of their fat bike? does this adversely impact geometry and handling characteristics?
> (sorry if double post, I was looking for the answer to this question and didnt find it.)
> thanks,


The answer to your question depends on which fat bike tires you run and which 29+ tires you run and how sensitive you are. I have used nextie 90s with BFLs, nextie 90s with Bud/Lou, and nextie 29+ x 50mm rims with 29+ knard and 29+ Bomboloni on my Ventana El Gordo and I have not noticed any adverse handling with any of these combinations, but that is because I believe a 26 x 4.8 is fairly close to a 29 x 3" and I am also not very sensitive to these things. As I recall, 29 x 3 is a little big bigger diameter than 26 x 4.8 The bottom bracket was a little lower with the BFLs, but it was not problematic. That said, I doubt I would ever put 3.8s on this bike because I expect the BB would be too low (and also because I have 29+ for when I dont need float) A friend of mine got his Borealis Echo with Bud/Lou, ran that through the winter, and then put Husker Du's (4.0 tire) on for a trip to Moab and was complaining of pedal strikes. He had no such problems when he put my 29+knard wheelset on his Echo. Someone will correct me if Im wrong, but as I recall 26 x 3.8 is roughly equal to a standard 29er tire, and 26 x 4.8 is roughly equal to a 29 x 3. If the bike is designed for a 26 x 4.8 tire, I expect you'd be fine with a 29+, but some people are also fine with 29+ on their Pugsleys.


----------



## Wig (Aug 24, 2014)

That was my experience as well: about .5" bigger diameter than the D4's (on 80mm Sarma wheels, Tubless), almost exactly the same diameter as D5's on the same rim. I'm running carbon 29" rims, 40mm inside


----------



## crashedupderby (Nov 21, 2005)

awesome, thanks for the input!!


----------



## fccomtb (May 18, 2011)

*Rims: how wide is wide enough?*



Brisk Snail said:


> Theoretically, you can put on any tire within 2.0-3.0" bounds, but I believe that everything one can get from a wide tire on a narrow rim is more shock absorbtion, more rotational weight and more rolling resistance comparing to narrower tire. Narrow rim also tends to make the 2.8-3.0" tire profile too round to excell in cornering and traction. If you take Dirt Wizard, which is not as wide as many 3.0" are, narrow rim will make its shoulder zone "empty" and the cornering may become unpredictable. I don't even speak of Knards - they'll feel much worse.
> In my opinion, you can use 2.35-2.4 tire with your rim and get much better {traction/rolling resistance/shock absorbtion} ratio.
> You can see 3" Knard on a narrow rim and 2.4" Xking on 26mm inner rim below. First combination lacked grip severely at "rideable" pressures, and when completely deflated, the grip was better, but the steering was becoming a nightmare.
> The second combo is much more capable to my mind.


Been following this thread since I'm thinking of converting my fattie, and was wondering about rim width. Brisk Snail says above that narrow rims will adversely effect the shape of 29+ tires, which sounds reasonable to me. I'm wondering how wide do your rims need to be in order for a 29+ tire to perform properly? I'm considering some "tweener" rims like the Blunt because they're still narrow enough to run a 2.2-2.4 tire, if I decide that 29+ isn't for me. But are they wide enough for a 29+ tire to perform the way it's supposed to?


----------



## swimmy83843 (Apr 20, 2008)

Has anyone had success with the Moto Sturgis Ti and 29+. I've been really liking the idea of a plus bike and a titanium bike and a fat bike. Seems like this would solve it all.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

swimmy83843 said:


> Has anyone had success with the Moto Sturgis Ti and 29+. I've been really liking the idea of a plus bike and a titanium bike and a fat bike. Seems like this would solve it all.


Should work fine with either 29+ and 3" or 27.5+ and 3.25". I am currently running Traxx Fatty 3.25 on 50mm carbon rims and the height is just a bit over 29 inches or about the same as the stock 26" 80mm rims and 4.5" Snowshoes that came stock on my '15' Night Train. The plus size wheels shed almost 5 lbs and just transformed the bike into a single track demon. Picked up a set of Chinese hubs for cheap $ and had my lbs lace them to the carbon rims....the single best purchase other than the bike itself! Let us know and I want that Ti NTB!


----------



## swimmy83843 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I'm just pricing out building up the plus wheels, and, dang. I'm reminded of how cheep I am. They've got a decent deal on some 29 wheels that I may add to it. And then just keep my eyes open to build up the plus wheels. Are the carbon wheels you put on your Night Train also Chinese carbon? And it's not clear if you went 29+ or 27.5+.


----------



## bpd131 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Pivot Les Fat 29+*

Here is my fat bike conversion.

It is a Pivot Les Fat with Chupacabra tires on Light-Bicycle 50mm carbon rims on I9 Torch Hubs with Sapim CX-Ray Spokes.

It is currently set up 1X11 XX1, but I have the standard 10 Speed freehub body for my SS usage too.

As pictured it's 22lbs 14oz.


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

crashedupderby said:


> can anyone tell me how 29+ wheels are effecting the bb height of their fat bike? does this adversely impact geometry and handling characteristics?
> (sorry if double post, I was looking for the answer to this question and didnt find it.)
> thanks,


Specialized fatboy stock says online 315mm and after 100mm bluto (longer than stock) and 29+ I measure 333mm. I will measure when I switch to fat when it snows eventually.

Bottom line for me, it rides fine and less pedal strikes. I'm faster than on my full suspension on certain trails.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

F


swimmy83843 said:


> Thanks for the input. I'm just pricing out building up the plus wheels, and, dang. I'm reminded of how cheep I am. They've got a decent deal on some 29 wheels that I may add to it. And then just keep my eyes open to build up the plus wheels. Are the carbon wheels you put on your Night Train also Chinese carbon? And it's not clear if you went 29+ or 27.5+.


I just ordered DT Swiss hubs, Mulefut 29 rims, Ice Tech rotors and Chupicabras - about a grand. That's being reasonable and not going with carbon rims or I9 hubs.
It's not cheap, but worth it.


----------



## poe400 (Jul 8, 2007)

Here's my Yampa taken over by the wife!



Just got it out the box! HED Dig Deals on the way for fat tires.


----------



## swimmy83843 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks. Still more reasonable than two bikes.


----------



## Gambit21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Most definitely!


----------



## dustyduke22 (Aug 22, 2006)

poe400 said:


> 22.8 lbs with Maxxis Chronicles. 21 lbs 11 oz. with Panaracer Fat B Nimbles. Add a few more lbs with the Carbon 26 fattys (Park Scale)


How you liking the FBR and FBF?


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Well, I did the opposite, converted my 29+ into a fatbike for the winter!

Before:








After:


----------



## quacsteve (Oct 6, 2012)

Has anybody attempted to convert 29er Scalpel to 27.5+? Love to see some pics. I'm want to take the plunge but concern about Chain Stay width.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

quacsteve said:


> Has anybody attempted to convert 29er Scalpel to 27.5+? Love to see some pics. I'm want to take the plunge but concern about Chain Stay width.


The scalpel is neither a fatbike nor a 29+ bike, and therefore does not belong in this thread. Please check the below thread, and please do some searching and reading before posting, as there is a good chance someone else has asked the same question already:

http://forums.mtbr.com/27-5-29/27-5-frame-compatibility-thread-post-your-setup-957906.html


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

I've been running my Mukluk 29+ with skinny touring type rims (about 20mm internal diameter), but I finally collected enough parts that I built up a new set over Christmas break. Sno Cat SL rims, Schlick Northpaw hubs, double butted spokes:










Not the latest rim, but they were cheap.










I liked that the wider rims pumped up the tire's width significantly (for instance, the rear DW grew about 7mm at the casing), but I didn't see any other benefit on my short shakedown ride. Actually, there was a touch of self steer on pavement that I didn't notice before, so I'm not exactly sold on these wide rims.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

seat_boy said:


> I liked that the wider rims pumped up the tire's width significantly (for instance, the rear DW grew about 7mm at the casing), but I didn't see any other benefit on my short shakedown ride. Actually, there was a touch of self steer on pavement that I didn't notice before, so I'm not exactly sold on these wide rims.


How much pressure are you using? The biggest benefit should be that you are now able to run them _much_ lower - which will give you better traction and a more comfortable ride, without losing much if any efficiency, and without the danger of rolling the tire off the rim, and without as much likelihood of getting snakebites from bottoming out (if you're using tubes). I suspect the benefit is felt more by bigger guys like me, but you should experiment by seeing how low you can go.

I'm starting to discover how pressure can also affect self-steer quite a bit, but in counter-intuitive ways. With my 4.8 knard (which I realize is not really comparable) a higher pressure gives me less self-steer on pavement, but gives me _more_ self-steer on dry trails. All I can guess is that the firm, rounded shape of the tire wants to grab and run up on the sides of concave ruts, which pulls the front end around. Lower pressure, allowing the tire to conform to surface irregularities, seems to help a bit.


----------



## josephjosephson (Aug 19, 2015)

bikeny said:


> Well, I did the opposite, converted my 29+ into a fatbike for the winter!
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 1037089
> ...


Cool. What size tires were/are you running?
TIA

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wig (Aug 24, 2014)

Here's a comparison shot of D5's on 80mm vs DW on 40mm - pretty much exact same diameter


----------



## Brisk Snail (Oct 15, 2013)

*The wider the better*



fccomtb said:


> Been following this thread since I'm thinking of converting my fattie, and was wondering about rim width. Brisk Snail says above that narrow rims will adversely effect the shape of 29+ tires, which sounds reasonable to me. I'm wondering how wide do your rims need to be in order for a 29+ tire to perform properly? I'm considering some "tweener" rims like the Blunt because they're still narrow enough to run a 2.2-2.4 tire, if I decide that 29+ isn't for me. But are they wide enough for a 29+ tire to perform the way it's supposed to?


I believe many folks can run up to 50mm internal width rims with tires in 2.3/2.5-3.0 range with great success. I've recently tried to put on 2.5 maxxis minions on 622x47 rims (41mm internal) and loved every minute on them! Perfect traction even with relatively high pressures with decent rolling resistance (if you deflate the same tire on 20-25mm rim to get the same ammount of traction, the rolling resistance will be higher).

















On the other hand, if you aren't prone to pushing too hard, and do more tourist or cross-country type of rides on uneven surfaces, you can still take advantage of running both 2.3 and 3.0 tires on 25-30mm rims.
I'm currently using my pair of Knards on Mtx33 rims with modest 26mm internal width (by 29+ standard). They are able to absorb all the potholes on your way. Pretty impressive ride unless you deflate them too much or try to corner too agressively.









Velocity Blunts are good choice for any tires, but I suppose you'll won't regret if you go with Duallys even if you decide to run 2.1 tires.

P.S. I pulled off my 2.35 Hans Dampfs from 41mm rims and put them on 20mm rims. The change in cornering traction was incredible. I couldn't believe the tires I had used to trust so much could behave so crappy.


----------



## fccomtb (May 18, 2011)

Brisk Snail said:


> I believe many folks can run up to 50mm internal width rims with tires in 2.3/2.5-3.0 range with great success. I've recently tried to put on 2.5 maxxis minions on 622x47 rims (41mm internal) and loved every minute on them! Perfect traction even with relatively high pressures with decent rolling resistance (if you deflate the same tire on 20-25mm rim to get the same ammount of traction, the rolling resistance will be higher).
> 
> On the other hand, if you aren't prone to pushing too hard, and do more tourist or cross-country type of rides on uneven surfaces, you can still take advantage of running both 2.3 and 3.0 tires on 25-30mm rims.
> I'm currently using my pair of Knards on Mtx33 rims with modest 26mm internal width (by 29+ standard). They are able to absorb all the potholes on your way. Pretty impressive ride unless you deflate them too much or try to corner too agressively.
> ...


Excellent, this is exactly what I wanted to know - Thanks! I've been on the fence between going 27.5+ or 29+, this helps make 29+ seem like the right choice.

Now, my fatty (2016 Rocky Mountain Blizzard) is a marginal fit for 29+, Rocky Mountian claims the max supported tire diameter is 760mm. On 26x80mm rims, Bud and Lou fit fine, but I wouldn't want to go any bigger.

According to this thread (http://forums.mtbr.com/27-5-29/29-tire-geometries-974133.html), it looks like the Bomboloni, Dirt Wizard, or Fat B Nimble should work for me, but the Knard, Vidar and the Traxx Fatty are probably too big. (Anyone know how big the Chronicle is?)

What does everyone think: Given that I'd be limited to a subset of the available 29+ tires, is it still worth going 29+, or should I play it safe and go 27.5+?


----------



## TimWebber (Jan 29, 2016)

litespeedaddict said:


> View attachment 971636
> View attachment 971637
> 
> 
> I started with Hed's, so the weight drop when I install these isn't as high as others, but it shaved off 3lbs total, can't beat that.


How did the bike ride after conversion? I am doing the same with my Borealis. I often have to back pedal on off camber single track because the up hill pedal will hit the ground otherwise. Maybe 29+ will raise it up a wee bit. Hoping that raising it up a wee bit doesn't compromise agility of this awesome machine tho.


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

TimWebber said:


> How did the bike ride after conversion? I am doing the same with my Borealis. I often have to back pedal on off camber single track because the up hill pedal will hit the ground otherwise. Maybe 29+ will raise it up a wee bit. Hoping that raising it up a wee bit doesn't compromise agility of this awesome machine tho.


I wished I could give you a ride report but I only have one ride on them with the 29er plus. In fact now that I think about it, I am not even sure I have that. I'm sure I do, I just can't remember to be honest. I've been damaged goods for a while and can't ride. In fact I'd be interested in selling these wheels you saw in the pic if you were interested.


----------



## MTB9488 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm at a crossroads, I know my question is more personal preference but looking for opinions and thoughts. I currently have a Specialized Fatboy with Bluto at 100mm, 
I like the bike but don't love it...don't think of ever had a bike i true loved. On certain trails I like having fat tires, but most of the other trails and summer riding its not needed and slowing me down. 
So I'm debating do I buy 27.5+ wheels for my fatboy or a new bike...how does it change the riding characteristics and geometry vs a 27.5plus bike such is the specialized fuse? I have noticed that specific 27.5+ bike geometry is completely different then the fatboy.


----------



## TimWebber (Jan 29, 2016)

Just got my Borealis Echo fitted with 29*50mm rims and Chupas. Lots and lots of room left in front and back. Excited to try it out but its full on ice out there right now.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

I have an echo just like that, awesome bike

Rode it 29plus with fbn and it gripped nice
Nice snappy acceleration

I'm going to toss on a Lauf and some fattie for the next few months then switch back to skinny
Loving the bike


----------



## spartan_msu (May 8, 2008)

TimWebber said:


> Just got my Borealis Echo fitted with 29*50mm rims and Chupas. Lots and lots of room left in front and back. Excited to try it out but its full on ice out there right now.


What did you get for hubs/ rims? I am looking for the same thing (150/197) and am having trouble locating a set that is reasonably priced.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

There is a rediculous deal on a wheelset on the borealis website 

For 299 I would buy and remove the hubs and sell the tires and hoops then relace to 29 plus

My lbs could not buy the hubs for that price.


----------



## TimWebber (Jan 29, 2016)

Its true. I think these are exactly the same hubs/tires/wheels my bike came with. Its a killer deal for sure.

Borealis FR80 Wheelset and Tire Combo from Fat Bike Co

I went for Carbon 29*50mm from Light Bicycle. Hubs are Hope. All in it was just over $900.


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

TimWeber I am looking at the clearance on your Bluto and wondering WTF? I don't have that much, and I own Chupa's as well so we are comparing apples to apples here. Can anyone out there tell me if Rock Shox made a running change with their arch/clearance maybe? That's impressive.


----------



## litespeedaddict (Feb 18, 2006)

TimWebber said:


> Its true. I think these are exactly the same hubs/tires/wheels my bike came with. Its a killer deal for sure.
> 
> Borealis FR80 Wheelset and Tire Combo from Fat Bike Co


I have an email into Borealis asking if those rims are tubeless compatible and haven't heard back yet, can you shed any light on that?


----------



## darkhorse13 (Jun 20, 2011)

MTB9488 said:


> I'm at a crossroads, I know my question is more personal preference but looking for opinions and thoughts. I currently have a Specialized Fatboy with Bluto at 100mm,
> I like the bike but don't love it...don't think of ever had a bike i true loved. On certain trails I like having fat tires, but most of the other trails and summer riding its not needed and slowing me down.
> So I'm debating do I buy 27.5+ wheels for my fatboy or a new bike...how does it change the riding characteristics and geometry vs a 27.5plus bike such is the specialized fuse? I have noticed that specific 27.5+ bike geometry is completely different then the fatboy.


So you have mentioned (2) hardtail bikes here. Are you wanting to stay with a hardtail?
Before throwing money at the Fatboy, go take a Fuse on a half day ride. Go to a favorite trail for a 2-3hr on the Fuse. Hopefully your shop or buddy that you borrow the bike from is cool with you swapping stems, bars, etc to make it fit you better. You'll have a much better feeling of the bike if there's something familiar on it.

If you like the ride of the Fuse then I'd simply say get the Fuse. Don't expect the Fatboy to ride like the Fuse by swapping to 27.5+

Be honest with yourself if the Fatboy is just not your cup of tea. I am a firm believer that there is no middle ground when it comes to fatbikes; you either like them or you don't. If you have the disposable income to just keep it in the stable that's cool, but why not get a bike that you "want" to ride and makes you smile.

Last thing, have you tried changing the tires on your Fatboy to something other than stock? I found that I liked my Fatboy better with different rubber. Sometimes that's all it takes.


----------



## TimWebber (Jan 29, 2016)

I think/assume they are. Honestly, I have never checked to see if there are tubes in it or not! I better check.


----------



## TimWebber (Jan 29, 2016)

litespeedaddict said:


> TimWeber I am looking at the clearance on your Bluto and wondering WTF? I don't have that much, and I own Chupa's as well so we are comparing apples to apples here. Can anyone out there tell me if Rock Shox made a running change with their arch/clearance maybe? That's impressive.


It might just be the picture. I have about 6mm between the top of the Chupas knobbies on the tread and the Blutos. Not tons but certainly enough.


----------



## TimWebber (Jan 29, 2016)

TimWebber said:


> I think/assume they are. Honestly, I have never checked to see if there are tubes in it or not! I better check.


They are not. Apparently you can do it with tape, sealant and some luck. Might not be worth it.


----------



## darkhorse13 (Jun 20, 2011)

blidner said:


> There is a rediculous deal on a wheelset on the borealis website
> 
> For 299 I would buy and remove the hubs and sell the tires and hoops then relace to 29 plus
> 
> My lbs could not buy the hubs for that price.


Thanks for posting! This is a crazy deal for a fully built wheelset with tires! I have no need for an extra set but I bought anyway just for the tires and hubs.


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

That's cool! When you get the rims and break it all down shoot me a message

I may have a buddy who would like to buy the rims 

They were 499 last week and they dropped the price


----------



## darkhorse13 (Jun 20, 2011)

blidner said:


> That's cool! When you get the rims and break it all down shoot me a message
> 
> I may have a buddy who would like to buy the rims
> 
> They were 499 last week and they dropped the price


Sent you a PM, we can definitely work something out.


----------



## Team Honeybadger (Dec 15, 2011)

muddy guy said:


> Here's my 9zero7 with RSD 47mm rims and Gravity Vidar tires. It's an XL and it really rolls well for me. This is my third set of wheels for this frame.


Hey muddy guy, great to see a XL 907 setup with 29plus. I am curious how the 29plus compares to the regular 26x4.0 or 4.8 in terms of riding technical terrain. In short, does the bike beat you up more or less in comparison to the rigid fat bike? I have a xl 907 and I am considering building up a set of 29 plus wheels. Thanx!!


----------



## winkster (Mar 28, 2012)

Finally got this thing together in full fat and 29+ hard tail style.The frame is a Muru Witjira trail.


----------



## fatchanceti (Jan 12, 2005)

Halfway there (was waiting for endcaps and freehub driver), so 26x4 Rear, 29x3 Front:










Setup: Industry Nine Torch Fatbike Hubs, Velocity Dually 29 rims, Knard 29x3.0 120 TPI Tubeless

Finished last night:


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

Surly Wednesday:


----------



## muddy guy (Jan 29, 2011)

*29+ 907 xl*

Hey Team Honeybadger,
The ride on the 29+ set up does not beat me up. 29+ provides loads of momentum. Wheels roll and roll. I have Dirt Wizards now and the traction is like Velcro. I get a little squish with 12 psi. The BIGger wheels and long wheel base of this bike set up are felt in tight single track. On less winding trails this bike flies like the wind. Do not have any hopes of riding in snow though. Nothing can compare to 26x4. I think you will be pleasantly surprised. As a tall rider, the 29+ wheels were meant for us. The bike rides high, spools up fast and stays fast. I definitely recommend this wheel set!! Good luck. muddy Guy


Team Honeybadger said:


> Hey muddy guy, great to see a XL 907 setup with 29plus. I am curious how the 29plus compares to the regular 26x4.0 or 4.8 in terms of riding technical terrain. In short, does the bike beat you up more or less in comparison to the rigid fat bike? I have a xl 907 and I am considering building up a set of 29 plus wheels. Thanx!!


----------



## blidner (Jan 19, 2015)

Dang!^^


----------



## ZipMTB (Jan 29, 2004)

*O'Beast Full Fat and Plus sizes*

Deleted


----------



## ZipMTB (Jan 29, 2004)

*O'Beast Full Fat and Plus sizes*

Here is my O'Beast in Full Fat mode:








She also beautiful in Plus size. Changed the fork from O'Beast Carbon to 450 carbon. Love the bend in the blades, it makes it very quick


----------



## that guy again (Oct 6, 2006)

Not a great photo, but you get the idea.


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

Flatland Bicycle said:


> Our 29 Plus bike custom built by Flatland Bicycle Tuning Company.
> 
> Custom Big cannon downtube, Lefty carbon fork, XTR Di2, 34T 11-40T sprocket set.
> Enve M60 wheels
> ]


Standard Lefty, or SuperMax?

Los


----------



## PatrickHarrington (Apr 11, 2014)

bpd131 said:


> Here is my fat bike conversion.
> 
> It is a Pivot Les Fat with Chupacabra tires on Light-Bicycle 50mm carbon rims on I9 Torch Hubs with Sapim CX-Ray Spokes.
> 
> ...


Any reason you chose those rims rather than the offset drilling variation of the same rim? How do you like those rims? Any thoughts regarding steel spokes vs alloy spoke i9 hubs? I have those hubs and am looking to buy those rims. Would love to hear your input. I have considered selling the hubs and getting i9 to build the rims to the 50mm light bicycle rim. Thoughts?


----------



## Team Honeybadger (Dec 15, 2011)

muddy guy said:


> Hey Team Honeybadger,
> The ride on the 29+ set up does not beat me up. 29+ provides loads of momentum. Wheels roll and roll. I have Dirt Wizards now and the traction is like Velcro. I get a little squish with 12 psi. The BIGger wheels and long wheel base of this bike set up are felt in tight single track. On less winding trails this bike flies like the wind. Do not have any hopes of riding in snow though. Nothing can compare to 26x4. I think you will be pleasantly surprised. As a tall rider, the 29+ wheels were meant for us. The bike rides high, spools up fast and stays fast. I definitely recommend this wheel set!! Good luck. muddy Guy


Muddy guy, just saw your response. I am curious if your 29+ wheelset resulted in a weight savings on your xl 907. Or, what does your 907 weigh in 29+ mode? 
Also, what does your wheelset consist of in terms of rim, hub and tires? I am considering either a 29plus wheelset or maybe upgrading to a better quality wheelset. Currently running stock non holy rolling darryls with the salsa oem hubs. 
Thanks again!


----------



## dls2 (Nov 7, 2010)

I am thinking about a 29+ wheelset for my Surly Wednesday any suggestions or input would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## dls2 (Nov 7, 2010)

Fun on wheels, I am considering a similar set up. Please tell me what you are using and a price please.


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

I bought these: On-One Fat Not Fat Wheelset 29 Inch | On - One for the hubs and the spokes and I localy bought two Velocity Dually P49 rims and two Knards. Build them together myself. Nowadays you better buy a Novatec Hubset and spokes. Or if the budget is bigger a set of Hope hubs.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

Farley 9.8


----------



## dls2 (Nov 7, 2010)

Fun on Wheels thank you for the info. Was this your first wheelbuild and did you find it difficult?


----------



## TimWebber (Jan 29, 2016)

muddy guy said:


> Hey Team Honeybadger,
> Do not have any hopes of riding in snow though. Nothing can compare to 26x4. I think you will be pleasantly surprised. As a tall rider, the 29+ wheels were meant for us. The bike rides high, spools up fast and stays fast. I definitely recommend this wheel set!! Good luck. muddy Guy


Running Chupas on 29+ 50mm Light-Bicycle rims and the snow is pretty good. I was in 3" of Fresh and it was more slippery that 4" tires but faster too. Once that 3" of snow is packed, I fly.


----------



## mkdiehl (Dec 30, 2014)

Fat boy Sworks...29+


----------



## spartan_msu (May 8, 2008)

Really happy with my decision to get another wheelset for my fatbike rather than a different bike.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

spartan_msu said:


> Really happy with my decision to get another wheelset for my fatbike rather than a different bike.


Really good idea. I am toying with that idea on my Lynskey Stratus. What wheelset did you get? And, did you decide between any others to share, or was custom the only way to go?


----------



## spartan_msu (May 8, 2008)

I picked up the wheels from RSD, they were leftovers that they had on clearance. I'm not thrilled with them as the rim is a little undersized in diameter and won't set up tubeless, aside from that they accomplished my goal of getting a 29+ tire on the bike.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Looking at opinions on wheel width for summer fat bike use. 

I have a Farley 7, I have 29 x 3 Chupacabras, not just need to decide on a rim width. 

Debating 50 MM external width vs something more in the 35-40 internal width. 

Thanks


----------



## glockrocket17 (Aug 26, 2015)

Swerny 
Same with me. Have you looked at the mulefut that come on the stache?


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

glockrocket17 said:


> Swerny
> Same with me. Have you looked at the mulefut that come on the stache?


I have, it's an option.

I have had 2 builders recommend the WTB i35 as well, which is narrower.

I have to admit that I'm also considering Chinese carbon options but concerned about the hubs the full wheelsets come with.


----------



## PatrickHarrington (Apr 11, 2014)

Kirstie Alley


----------



## PatrickHarrington (Apr 11, 2014)

Kirstie Alley (Cheers)
After much thought and talk, I laced some red i9 hubs to wtb scrapers. It rules. Next: Bluto. (Maybe).


----------



## josephjosephson (Aug 19, 2015)

Swerny said:


> I have, it's an option.
> 
> I have had 2 builders recommend the WTB i35 as well, which is narrower.
> 
> I have to admit that I'm also considering Chinese carbon options but concerned about the hubs the full wheelsets come with.


Buy some good hubs and build them yourself!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dirt-nerd (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

i ordered a set of 35 mm internal width carbon wheels from XM carbonspeed....pics to follow.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Swerny said:


> i ordered a set of 35 mm internal width carbon wheels from XM carbonspeed....pics to follow.


What was the cost? I'm thinking that converting the FB might be the best idea, while waiting for more options in the + market to shake out and also for funds for a new bike build to present themselves.

What hubs are they coming on, did you have to customize them to do fat hubs with 29 rims?


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

tfinator said:


> What was the cost? I'm thinking that converting the FB might be the best idea, while waiting for more options in the + market to shake out and also for funds for a new bike build to present themselves.
> 
> What hubs are they coming on, did you have to customize them to do fat hubs with 29 rims?


I used their 40 mm exterior, 35 MM interior rims and Novatec hubs front and rear, 150/197. XD driver

These rims:

HR940C 29er mtb hookless carbon rim 40mm wide - Xiamen Carbon Speed Sport Goods Co.,Ltd

Roughly $600 USD shipped

And I ordered a spare freehub just in case.

Peter sent me some pics, they shipped today as promised, I ordered a week ago.

Communication has been excellent so far.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Swerny said:


> I used their 40 mm exterior, 35 MM interior rims and Novatec hubs front and rear, 150/197.
> 
> These rims:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, I expect he'll have another such order coming shortly!


----------



## JayCon (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## poinkiee (Apr 25, 2016)

*On One Fatty 29 PLUS*

My On One Fatty (size small) 29 Plus


----------



## thedonk13 (Apr 26, 2016)

Lurker, first time poster....

i'm new to biking, but i LOVE my boris x5 fatty. it's a LOT of fun to cruise around town and gets looks. my trek friends like the bike too, so i don't feel too bad getting a cheapie off bikesdirect. 

anyways, it's spring time here in AK and i wanna convert to a 29+ to get a bit quicker on my commute, and hit some trails with a little less fight (those big ol tires can wear me out). i haven't seen any threads or posts regarding a boris conversion, do you guys have any suggestions on what type of rim will work with me? 

my cassette is a SRAM PG-950, front hub at 135mm and rear 170mm. cost was a factor in the bike i chose, so i'm hoping to do a tire conversion for a bit cheaper then buying a new bike.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

tadraper said:


> Farley 9.8


Question for those with Farley's who have gone 29+.

Can you use the short chainstay option while running 29+ or do you need to run the dropout in the back/long position?

My wheels aren't here yet to try myself.

Thanks


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

thedonk13 said:


> Lurker, first time poster....
> 
> i'm new to biking, but i LOVE my boris x5 fatty. it's a LOT of fun to cruise around town and gets looks. my trek friends like the bike too, so i don't feel too bad getting a cheapie off bikesdirect.
> 
> ...


I would ask in that giant Boris thread in fat bikes. I bet there's someone in there with info


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

Swerny said:


> Question for those with Farley's who have gone 29+.
> 
> Can you use the short chainstay option while running 29+ or do you need to run the dropout in the back/long position?
> 
> ...


Mine are all the way forward with the 29+ wheels on there same as when i have the 27.5x3.8.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

tadraper said:


> Mine are all the way forward with the 29+ wheels on there same as when i have the 27.5x3.8.


excellent, thanks! Gorgeous bike BTW


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

my 29+ bluto equipped ice cream truck...


----------



## Hvnfun (Dec 31, 2008)

New wheels for the Blackborow


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Hvnfun said:


> New wheels for the Blackborow


Looks awesome, is that the 27.5+ fox?


----------



## Hvnfun (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes it is, they're working out very well.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Swerny said:


> i ordered a set of 35 mm internal width carbon wheels from XM carbonspeed....pics to follow.


I don't know how this is possible, but my wheels are already here. I'll pick them up tomorrow. Pics to follow.


----------



## InWyo (Sep 10, 2013)

Swerny said:


> I don't know how this is possible, but my wheels are already here. I'll pick them up tomorrow. Pics to follow.


I was intrigued and looked into ordering a similar wheelset for my ICT. Did you send money directly to Peter through PayPal?


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

InWyo said:


> I was intrigued and looked into ordering a similar wheelset for my ICT. Did you send money directly to Peter through PayPal?


yes I did.

Picking them up later today......stoked!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Foes Mutx "mixed" 29+ Dirt Wizard up front, 27+ Trail Boss 3.0 out back, 150mm Wren, 140mm CCInline:









Write up: http://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/mixing-wheel-sizes-time-broaden-appeal-1010722.html


----------



## RSU78 (Oct 28, 2010)

*ICT with Dually and Chronicle 29x3.0*

Here's my Surly Ice Cream Truck with Novatec hubs and Velocity Dually rims, Maxxis Chronicle 29 x 3.0 EXO TR rubber. Just got her all set tubeless yesterday, hopefully get a ride tomorrow!


----------



## Fat&SkinnyCO (Nov 23, 2014)

*9:Zero:7 Carbon Whiteout 29+*

- 29x3 Maxxis Chronicle, tubeless
- Easton Arc 45 rims
- 9:zero:7 hubs

Plenty of clearance all around - distance between Bluto "bridge" and tire approx. 1/4".

The Winter setup is Dillinger D5's on 9:zero:7 100mm carbon rims.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Just as a bump, I have a fatbike 29er conversion wheelset for sale:

fatbike 29er conversion wheelset Fattie Slims - Buy and Sell Mountain Bikes and Accessories

These first most 135/170 fatbikes: Bikes Direct, On One, etc.


----------



## PatrickHarrington (Apr 11, 2014)

Drilled out WTB Scrapers
Saved 200 grams a rim.


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

^^^ Yikes. Don't know if I'd drill out a double wall rim like that. What are you using for a rim strip?


----------



## PatrickHarrington (Apr 11, 2014)

One layer of gorilla tape. I would prefer the color black visible through the holes and I would prefer the exposed bits not be adhesive, but this is the best solution thus far. If I come up iwth something better (things are always evolving) I will post a pic. Ideally the other side of the gorilla tape would be visible through the holes as it is black and non-adhesive, but that idea doubles the amount of gorilla tape on the rim and lessens the contact area of the tape to the rim. 
I hemmed and hawed about whether to drill or not. If the rims fail, I will have learned something and everyone will be ble to say, "I told you so."
If they don't fail, I will continue to ride alloy 29+ rims that are 200grams lighter than when I bought them.


----------



## hamsterspam (Sep 28, 2014)

lol,yah shoulda used yer engineering degree for a rim strip!! just bustin chops,i hope it works for you,but to be honest i see a catastrophic rim failure in your future...or all that now open space is just gonna fill up with crap...i hope you dont mud ride often...


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

hamsterspam said:


> lol,yah shoulda used yer engineering degree for a rim strip!! just bustin chops,i hope it works for you,but to be honest i see a catastrophic rim failure in your future...or all that now open space is just gonna fill up with crap...i hope you dont mud ride often...


It's not uncommon to have a drilled rim, even rim drilling has quite a history, though I'm sure I would have picked the Scraper for drilling; I've got two sets and I wouldn't drill mine.

I don't think he'll have a catastrophic rim failure, but I expect he'll end up twisting it into a taco or get a big flat spot. I'd run more tire pressure to prevent a rim shot.

Lots of elbow grease to drill a set of rims...


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Finally got my 29+ setup done.

XM Carbonspeed 29 x 40MM rims, Novatec hubs.

29x3 Chupacabras.

Stranglehold dropouts set forward

New Centreline rotors 180f/160r


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Delete


----------



## PatrickHarrington (Apr 11, 2014)

Swerny said:


> Finally got my 29+ setup done.
> 
> XM Carbonspeed 29 x 40MM rims, Novatec hubs.
> 
> ...


That's a badass setup. A dropper post would add a new dimension to that bike for the right rider. I hear some people don't use them even when available, but if you try one, you'll know if it's for you. I have one on my rigid 29+, and I use it nob-stop. It has changed the way I ride. Those chupacabras are awesome. 10psi in the front, 11 in the rear is perfect in my opinion, but I feel like they are custom made for the dry and loose high desert riding here in Boise, ID. You are gonna live that.


----------



## PatrickHarrington (Apr 11, 2014)

Nurse Ben said:


> It's not uncommon to have a drilled rim, even rim drilling has quite a history, though I'm sure I would have picked the Scraper for drilling; I've got two sets and I wouldn't drill mine.
> 
> I don't think he'll have a catastrophic rim failure, but I expect he'll end up twisting it into a taco or get a big flat spot. I'd run more tire pressure to prevent a rim shot.
> 
> Lots of elbow grease to drill a set of rims...


It was a fair amount of work and a big gamble. It took 200 grams from each of the scrapers (712g advertised). On a ride a week ago, I nailed a square edged rock and heard a metallic "ting". My stomach flipped and I prepared myself for the worst. After a FULL inspection of the wheel(s) I found absolutely nothing wrong, except that I had not toghtened the front skewer sufficiently. So far, so good. I see mud at least once a year and in the high desert, you take a picture of it, because it will be gone later that day (the mud). If the rims fail, I will absolutely post pics so other people can learn from my experience. Rotating mass is the only weight on a bike that is worth lessening, otherwise one should lose weight from oneself.


----------



## InWyo (Sep 10, 2013)

Summer set up for my Surly ICT
XM Carbon 29+ rims and Maxxis Chronicles


----------



## benjyboard (Mar 31, 2004)

*Trek Farley 9.8 plus conversion*

Finally got my 29+ plus carbon rims built onto my Onyx hubs.
My LBS Cooksons Cycles (Whitefield Manchester) built the wheels and paid great attention to detail.
I loved how the bike rode with the stock wheels but the decrease in weight and less rolling resistance makes the 9.8 fly.

The Onyx instant engagement and silent free hub really adds to the ride experience.

The Rims are from Light Bicycle and took the Bonty Chupacabra tyres well.

I nearly forgot to mention the E thirteen 9-44 cassette, this shifts much better than the SRAM did (particularly with xt rear mech).

Got some of my fastest Strava times to date, so I'm happy.

Bike weighs just over 21 pound, lightest MTB I've owned









Here's the wheels against my LR Discovery


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Received my xmcarbonspeed wheels today. Mounted vee trax fatty and the innova transformer race.

Easiest tubeless set up I've done.

Will post ride report when I get a chance to put some miles on


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

My 9.8 built from the start as 29+.


----------



## Junglejay (Jul 2, 2009)

ICT Ops with Scraper 29 Plus, DT Swiss 350 Big Ride and Maxxis Chronicles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

First ride on my converted fat bike today. Just a short shakedown.
I'm going to need a bigger ring up front some days because i push much higher gears. 
It was a good time though, and I'm going to happy with the switch. Photos to come...


----------



## Junglejay (Jul 2, 2009)

tfinator said:


> First ride on my converted fat bike today. Just a short shakedown.
> I'm going to need a bigger ring up front some days because i push much higher gears.
> It was a good time though, and I'm going to happy with the switch. Photos to come...


Good to hear your new wheels arrived! Looking forward to your pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weisswurst (Dec 1, 2015)

Here's my Blackborow with it's new wheel set. I went wit DT Swiss Big Ride hubs, WTB Scraper rims and Surley Dirt Wizard tires set up tubeless.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

So I'm two rides of about 18-20 miles in. I'm definitely still getting used to try the difference from 4.0 FBNs on 65mm rims.

BUT- this thing is awesome. It's like keeping all the advantages of better rollover, higher volume, traction that the fat bike has on dirt, and then getting all of the advantages of a normal MTB.

Much lower r rolling resistance, and that is abundantly apparent not only when riding, but also when I hit pavement. I think the trax fatty rear/ transformer front make about 1/3 the noise the FBNs did.

The extra bb height from the taller wheel is awesome, and on rocky up hill I am able to pedal over things that I normally wouldn't. I guess the 1cm or whatever it is must have been the breaking point.

I love the innova transformer. For the price, it's an incredible tire. Set up tubeless easy. Nice knobby front with great traction, yet still doesn't feel draggy. Also under 1000g. For $40.... is this real life? I haven't pushed it to its limit yet, but I'm happy that when I think I am going to, this far it just rolls right along.

These are the 40mm xm carbon speed wheels. I'm light, at only 150lbs, so I think they're a great rim for me. I'm happy with the rim protection and I am yet to make anything feel squirmy.

That's all I can think of now, but I'm looking forward to riding it again tomorrow!

Oh yeah, and the transformer clears the top of the bluto arch by about 5mm. Very close.


----------



## Junglejay (Jul 2, 2009)

tfinator said:


> View attachment 1080817
> View attachment 1080818
> View attachment 1080819
> View attachment 1080820
> ...


Interesting. I wonder how much more clearance you would get on the Bluto with a wider rim, say 45-50mm. Maybe not meaningful...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Junglejay said:


> Interesting. I wonder how much more clearance you would get on the Bluto with a wider rim, say 45-50mm. Maybe not meaningful...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably an extra couple mm, but I'm in San Diego, so it's not worth sacrificing the rim protection honestly.

I run higher pressures for my weight because sometimes out here I'll hit a particularly pointy rock and I don't like rim strikes. With the higher pressure I like having a rounded profile, at least up front.

So all that being said I wouldn't change anything ATM.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Hobine said:


> My 9.8 built from the start as 29+.


That sure has my attention. My wife and I share bikes and are thinking of how we get a second fat bike and keep a pair of general trail riding bikes we're happy with. I might give up the beloved Honzo if something like that worked well.

Clearly most cost-effective is starting with a closeout 2016 Farley.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

bitflogger said:


> That sure has my attention. My wife and I share bikes and are thinking of how we get a second fat bike and keep a pair of general trail riding bikes we're happy with. I might give up the beloved Honzo if something like that worked well.
> 
> Clearly most cost-effective is starting with a closeout 2016 Farley.


My impression is that so long as you're okay with either bluto or rigid up front, a wider than standard q factor, and a slight weight penalty over a purpose-built 29+, then it's a wash.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

tfinator said:


> My impression is that so long as you're okay with either bluto or rigid up front, a wider than standard q factor, and a slight weight penalty over a purpose-built 29+, then it's a wash.


Yes, that's my conclusion along with 27.5 plus to best match 26x3.8 tires or 29+ to best match Trek's (Bontrager) 27.5 size fat tires.

If this becomes a project something will have to go. A Farley 7, 9, 9.x or our Farley 8 would all probably weight less than our beloved Honzo.

The negative is wheel building cost weighed against a modestly priced second fat bike.

Something like a Pivont LES' adjustable dropouts would be nice. That bike is nice but expensive.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

bitflogger said:


> Yes, that's my conclusion along with 27.5 plus to best match 26x3.8 tires or 29+ to best match Trek's (Bontrager) 27.5 size fat tires.
> 
> If this becomes a project something will have to go. A Farley 7, 9, 9.x or our Farley 8 would all probably weight less than our beloved Honzo.
> 
> ...


Fwiw, I gained some bb height by going 29+, and I freaking love it. Was on 26*4 panaracer FBNs


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

If gaining bb height is necessary you can also mount 26x4.8. That's a gain too.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Fun on Wheels said:


> If gaining bb height is necessary you can also mount 26x4.8. That's a gain too.


That's going in the opposite direction though as far as weight and rolling resistance on dirt.


----------



## jpfurn (Oct 21, 2014)

tfinator said:


> Fwiw, I gained some bb height by going 29+, and I freaking love it. Was on 26*4 panaracer FBNs


I had planned on building a 29+ wheelset for my fatty for a long time. Everytime I got close a converted plus rider that has compared both would say 29+ is more for all day rides and fast in a straight line, but 27+ was the way to go for tight twisties and rippin singletrack. Against my own gut, I have a 27+ on the way. I'm gonna stay open minded and give it a go, but I have a feeling I may be trading them for some 29+ hoops!


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

jpfurn said:


> I had planned on building a 29+ wheelset for my fatty for a long time. Everytime I got close a converted plus rider that has compared both would say 29+ is more for all day rides and fast in a straight line, but 27+ was the way to go for tight twisties and rippin singletrack. Against my own gut, I have a 27+ on the way. I'm gonna stay open minded and give it a go, but I have a feeling I may be trading them for some 29+ hoops!


I didn't see 27+ as that different from 26x4. Just basically trading 1/2" diameter for 1/2"width, and I wanted something entirely different.


----------



## jpfurn (Oct 21, 2014)

tfinator said:


> I didn't see 27+ as that different from 26x4. Just basically trading 1/2" diameter for 1/2"width, and I wanted something entirely different.


That's what my thought was too! I already have a very light 26x4 wheelset so I'm not loosing any weight going plus. I'm very close to ordering some 29+ hoops and putting a nix on the 27+ build. I kept trying to sell it to myself the last couple of weeks. 27+ has a lot more tire options and can also fit my wife's Farley. Damn it


----------



## Junglejay (Jul 2, 2009)

tfinator said:


> I didn't see 27+ as that different from 26x4. Just basically trading 1/2" diameter for 1/2"width, and I wanted something entirely different.


+1

29+ makes for an entirely different bike, compared to 26x4. Now I just need to find never ending miles of fire road...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfurn (Oct 21, 2014)

tfinator said:


> I didn't see 27+ as that different from 26x4. Just basically trading 1/2" diameter for 1/2"width, and I wanted something entirely different.


On the flip side of that, I love my 26x4! There the only reason I'm looking for change is to get more rim protection and faster rolling wheels for summer!


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

jpfurn said:


> That's what my thought was too! I already have a very light 26x4 wheelset so I'm not loosing any weight going plus. I'm very close to ordering some 29+ hoops and putting a nix on the 27+ build. I kept trying to sell it to myself the last couple of weeks. 27+ has a lot more tire options and can also fit my wife's Farley. Damn it


I have to weigh it, but going from fat b nimble 26x4 to my 29+ tires is a bit under a pound, so that actually is a bit of weight.


----------



## jpfurn (Oct 21, 2014)

tfinator said:


> I have to weigh it, but going from fat b nimble 26x4 to my 29+ tires is a bit under a pound, so that actually is a bit of weight.


Ya that's not going to be the case for me. I have a 1700g wheelset and 1000g tires.


----------



## hoboscratch (Apr 26, 2005)

jpfurn said:


> On the flip side of that, I love my 26x4! There the only reason I'm looking for change is to get more rim protection and faster rolling wheels for summer!


went thru the same debate. Went with 27.5x50mm Mulefuts. The 27+ wheels on my Farley 5 are much faster and way more fun on twisty singletrack than the wider 26". I got a few more pedal strikes but adjusted pretty quickly. I never had a chance to ride 29+ tho, and find myself wondering how much longer before I have a set of those built up...

I do love having the 26" wheels on standby for winter too

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mason Rickert (Oct 26, 2014)

*What a difference!*

I am too big of a bike nerd to NOT try this with my fat bike. First ride today and WOW!!!! 2lbs lighter than my stock wheelset (which is the jumbo jims) to the rabbit hole/fat b nimble set now. I also have extra cassette and rotors for a quick changeover. Not sure I'll ride the Jumbos until there is snow on the ground. I'm loving this!

Before









After


----------



## FatBike&SlenderWoman (Apr 1, 2016)

*Blackborow in summer slicks*


----------



## bberck (Sep 1, 2011)

Finally got my 29plus wheels built for the Farley.


----------



## xirimitero76 (Sep 4, 2016)

hello, greetings from Spain . I have a dude with bluto fork canyon . Is it possible to put on this bike wheels 29x3 ?

Enviado desde mi SM-G360F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xirimitero76 (Sep 4, 2016)

xirimitero76 said:


> hello, greetings from Spain . I have a dude with bluto fork canyon . Is it possible to put on this bike wheels 29x3 ?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G360F mediante Tapatalk












Enviado desde mi SM-G360F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Cross-post from the 907 thread in fat forum:










Digging it so far. On my way out the door to ride some trails I went on with the fat tires a few weeks ago to see how different it feels.


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

Advocate Watchman


----------



## FatBike&SlenderWoman (Apr 1, 2016)

Mason Rickert said:


> ...First ride today and WOW!!!! 2lbs lighter than my stock wheelset (which is the jumbo jims) to the rabbit hole/fat b nimble set now. I also have extra cassette and rotors for a quick changeover.


I am down with you there. Great minds do think alike! 
I used indentical hubs on both wheel sets so I can swap out wheel sets in less than a minute with no adjustments.



Mason Rickert said:


> ...Not sure I'll ride the Jumbos until there is snow on the ground. I'm loving this!


The 29+ actually are pretty decent in light snow. It might take a school closing snow storm or the Birkie to get Bud and Lou back on the bike.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Cross posted in the 2016 Farley thread. 

So, let's talk Bluto.

I know the Farley 9 comes with a 100 mm travel Bluto.

I am running 29+ carbon hoops on my Farley 7 with 3 inch Chupacabra tires for summer use and after a weekend of bouncing off rocks and roots, i have decided to get a Bluto for my bike.

I will keep the carbon fork for winter use.

Is anyone running the 120 mm travel Bluto on their Farley? if so, how is the handling?

I'm torn between the 100 or 120, either way it will be an RCT3.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Hobine said:


> My 9.8 built from the start as 29+.





bberck said:


> Finally got my 29plus wheels built for the Farley.


what length Bluto are you guys running?

Thanks


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

Just thought I'd update- my motobacon fat bike conversion sits at 27.2# all in, with a nice dusting of dried mud. Not too bad!

I think my next move will be to clear out this and the XC bike and just go for a purpose built 29+. The experiment is a success!


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Swerny said:


> what length Bluto are you guys running?
> 
> Thanks


120

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

I have a bit of a conversion in the works right now, but it's not a fat to 29+. I am getting a set of 27.5 LB 50mm carbon rims laced to I9 hubs for my Mukluk. I plan on using the Minion 27.5 x 3.8 tires.


----------



## SteviedSolve (Nov 21, 2016)

*Haibike Full FatSix 29er*

Not quite 29+ with 2.5" Minions on 29mm Stan Flows and Hope Fatsno hubs. I wanted a setup that was going to cut through the UK winter mud. The Jumbo Jims aren't bad but sketchy on wet roots and off camber. I will also try my 2.3" High Rollers and will experiment with 100mm (Current) and 120mm travel on the Bluto's and with a variety of bottomless tokens until I get the Winter setup dialled perfectly.


----------



## rushman3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a Beargrease and all these 29+ conversions have me thinking of trying 29+ for next summer.

Where are people getting their wheels built?


----------



## FatBike&SlenderWoman (Apr 1, 2016)

rushman3 said:


> Where are people getting their wheels built?


Fixation has a $599 Hugo wheelset w/free shipping.
Fyxation Blackhawk Hubs x Hugo 29+ Fat Bike Wheelset | Fyxation

I had mine done by brokenspokebikes | brokenspokebikes
Hubs and rotors identical to snow wheels so I can swap wheels in less than a minute without adjusting anything.

(Photo in post #256 of this thread)


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

2016 Kona Wozo 29 x 3 Minions, 420mm chainstays 








2016 Salsa Beargrease 29 x 3 Minions.

This frame set is for sale, color matched carbon fork, ks kev dropper, cc headset. See classifieds for details.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

SteviedSolve said:


> Not quite 29+ with 2.5" Minions on 29mm Stan Flows and Hope Fatsno hubs. I wanted a setup that was going to cut through the UK winter mud. The Jumbo Jims aren't bad but sketchy on wet roots and off camber. I will also try my 2.3" High Rollers and will experiment with 100mm (Current) and 120mm travel on the Bluto's and with a variety of bottomless tokens until I get the Winter setup dialled perfectly.
> View attachment 1110719
> View attachment 1110720
> View attachment 1110716
> View attachment 1110715


You should go 29+, you certainly have the space.


----------



## hoboscratch (Apr 26, 2005)

Farley 5 with Bluto and Mulefut 29+ wheels w Rangers


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Junglejay (Jul 2, 2009)

Got my Scraper 29+ wheelset built by Handspun through AEBike.com. Good deal and zero issues!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteviedSolve (Nov 21, 2016)

Nurse Ben said:


> You should go 29+, you certainly have the space.


I will probably try 3" tyres in the summer but wanted something narrower for the deep mud.
I've been out over Cannock Chase today for the first time and the 2.5 Minions did me proud.
Running very fast and confidence inspiring. Cutting through slop and sticking to rooty & stoney sections
like nothing I've ridden before.


----------



## Negotiator50 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hobine said:


> My 9.8 built from the start as 29+.


Any long term reports on this setup? I have the 9.8 and am thinking about building up a set of 29+ rims over the winter to start riding in the spring.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

SteviedSolve said:


> I will probably try 3" tyres in the summer but wanted something narrower for the deep mud.
> I've been out over Cannock Chase today for the first time and the 2.5 Minions did me proud.
> Running very fast and confidence inspiring. Cutting through slop and sticking to rooty & stoney sections
> like nothing I've ridden before.


I am comparing Chronicle 29x3 on 47mm rims to Minion 29x2.5 on 28mm rims. The Minion is hard to beat. No shortage of traction, and good rim protection, plus decent rolling and stable cornering.

-F


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

Negotiator50 said:


> Any long term reports on this setup? I have the 9.8 and am thinking about building up a set of 29+ rims over the winter to start riding in the spring.


The Farley is great in 29+. I wasn't crazy about the Bombolonis though. Just not enough traction when things get rowdy. 
I also think the 120mm Bluto helps slacken the bike out just enough to improve all around performance.


----------



## hizzity (Mar 2, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> 2016 Kona Wozo 29 x 3 Minions, 420mm chainstays
> View attachment 1110761


Is that a Bluto on the kona? I'm thinking of building a 29+ wheel set and putting a bluto on my bike with the minions, just worried they might hit the arch.


----------



## gpgalanis (Apr 7, 2015)

Will 29+ tires fit a 27.5+ bike will good clearance? I have seen that they can usually clear a Fox Plus fork but I wonder about the rear.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

gpgalanis said:


> Will 29+ tires fit a 27.5+ bike will good clearance? I have seen that they can usually clear a Fox Plus fork but I wonder about the rear.


Depends on the bike, rim and tire setup.


----------



## Telebikes (Nov 3, 2014)

*Trek Farley EX 9.8 29+ conversion*

I bought a set of 50mm carbon light bicycle wheels with DT 350 hubs and fat b nimble 3" tires used from a guy and put them on recently. After 2 rides I think I am hooked on the 29+ for this bike. Might not put the 27.5x3.8 hodags back on. 29+ might be the best of both worlds for summer. I love it. Faster, higher bottom bracket, can get the front end up easier, 13 psi eats up all the trail chatter. I will switch to chupas or chronichles once the fat b nimble are worn out. They do seem to have plenty of traction though.


----------



## mkdiehl (Dec 30, 2014)

Tele,
May I ask what you paid for those wheels? I have a similar set I would like to sell (Light Bicycle, DT, Chupa) and am not sure what the market is for them.

Thanks in advance
matt


----------



## Telebikes (Nov 3, 2014)

I paid $800 with a local pickup. They were purchased in Sept, and had not seen much use.


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Anybody gone 27/29+ on a canyon dude? Interested in doing this to mine.. is it worth having the wheels built up? I'm looking at easton arc 40 on DT Swiss big ride hubs. Ruled the hope fatsno out as I prefer the near silence of the DT's


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

fccomtb said:


> Excellent, this is exactly what I wanted to know - Thanks! I've been on the fence between going 27.5+ or 29+, this helps make 29+ seem like the right choice.
> 
> Now, my fatty (2016 Rocky Mountain Blizzard) is a marginal fit for 29+, Rocky Mountian claims the max supported tire diameter is 760mm. On 26x80mm rims, Bud and Lou fit fine, but I wouldn't want to go any bigger.
> 
> ...


Did you ever convert? I'm looking at going 29+ for spring & summer for my Blizzard.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

MoveMaine said:


> Did you ever convert? I'm looking at going 29+ for spring & summer for my Blizzard.


Fwiw, the vidar makes an excellent and economical front tire and clears a bluto, so I would think it would clear most bikes just fine (in the front).


----------



## ghughes.hesinc (Jun 10, 2009)

Hobine said:


> My 9.8 built from the start as 29+.


What rims are those?


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

ghughes.hesinc said:


> What rims are those?


Dengfu 50mm Carbon. Bought the wheel set secondhand. The rear rim lasted exactly 200 miles before I noticed a crack and delamination at the rim lip. Since been replaced with a Duroc 50.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ghughes.hesinc (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry they didn't work out...they sure looked sweet!


----------



## fccomtb (May 18, 2011)

I haven't converted yet, guess I'm still on the fence. I did see some pics of a 2015 Blizzard with 29" WTB Ranger 3.0's on Easton ARC 45's - looked like a tight fit, but it worked.


----------



## FatBike&SlenderWoman (Apr 1, 2016)

*Winter street commuting wheelset.*

622 x 85mm rims, 2 lb lighter than Bud/CS but unfortunately, due to lack of snow, they have only been on the bike a total of three days this year.


----------



## bentyyc (Aug 3, 2006)

fccomtb said:


> I haven't converted yet, guess I'm still on the fence. I did see some pics of a 2015 Blizzard with 29" WTB Ranger 3.0's on Easton ARC 45's - looked like a tight fit, but it worked.


Have been thinking about this for my -17 Blizzard 50, but the new geo has even shorter chainstays (435mm). Was considering ARC 45s with 29 x 3.0 Chronicle, but may be safer to go the 27.5+ route?

Considering the bike comes with 4.8" Minions on 80mm rims, I thought 29+ would fit?


----------



## Telebikes (Nov 3, 2014)

Whats going on with that seat? What is it?


----------



## Rubberduckxi (Sep 10, 2015)

Has anybody converted a Cannondale Fat CAAD with Lefty Olaf to 29 plus?


----------



## dhbasher (Jan 12, 2016)

RSD Mayor 2016 Monster XC 29+ reporting for duty! 

CRC build wheelset: Easton ARC45/Hope Pro 4 FatSno, DT Comp, DT Brass Pro-lock with 
Maxxis Minions DHF/DHR2 3C TR 120tpi (tubeless)


----------



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

dhbasher said:


> RSD Mayor 2016 Monster XC 29+ reporting for duty!
> 
> CRC build wheelset: Easton ARC45/Hope Pro 4 FatSno, DT Comp, DT Brass Pro-lock with
> Maxxis Minions DHF/DHR2 3C TR 120tpi (tubeless)
> ...


----------



## dhbasher (Jan 12, 2016)

Slow poke said:


> dhbasher said:
> 
> 
> > RSD Mayor 2016 Monster XC 29+ reporting for duty!
> ...


----------



## Telebikes (Nov 3, 2014)

Junglejay said:


> Got my Scraper 29+ wheelset built by Handspun through AEBike.com. Good deal and zero issues!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are those minion DHF in 3"?


----------



## Slow poke (Jul 23, 2013)

*Banshee Phantom*

Added the 150mm 650b dropouts on rear and 29x3 chups. Slight rub on inner chainstay but still rolls great. These chupacabras roll great.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Just added a Bluto RL 100 to my Farley 7 to go with my 29+ setup.


----------



## dannyklaus (Mar 20, 2012)

*Muk with 27.5 x 3.8*



Captain_America1976 said:


> I have a bit of a conversion in the works right now, but it's not a fat to 29+. I am getting a set of 27.5 LB 50mm carbon rims laced to I9 hubs for my Mukluk. I plan on using the Minion 27.5 x 3.8 tires.


How did this work for you? I have a 2016 Muk GX1 w/Bluto and was thinking about doing something similar for CO riding.


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

Captain_America1976 said:


> I have a bit of a conversion in the works right now, but it's not a fat to 29+. I am getting a set of 27.5 LB 50mm carbon rims laced to I9 hubs for my Mukluk. I plan on using the Minion 27.5 x 3.8 tires.


27.5x3.8 would be a great year round tire. I'll be interested to see photos and riding details.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

dannyklaus said:


> How did this work for you? I have a 2016 Muk GX1 w/Bluto and was thinking about doing something similar for CO riding.


The wheels turned out great. After a few rides I decided they would be better suited on a full suspension rig. For where I ride I wasn't really comfortable going really low pressure on 50mm carbon. I felt like I would lose a lot a float and traction with that setup. I eventually sold my 29er full suspension bike the build a b-fat Bucksaw



MoveMaine said:


> 27.5x3.8 would be a great year round tire. I'll be interested to see photos and riding details.


I finished the Bucksaw build about a month ago, and it is going to be an amazing year round bike. So far I have ridden it in minimal to a few inches of packed snow, and on frozen dirt and rock trails. 
This is the current build. I am on the lookout for a new fork. I am either going to wait for the new Mastodon or a Fox 34 27.5+.


----------



## Ari71 (Nov 25, 2014)

Check this:

Rims: Easton arc 29"/45mm (Race Face) 
Tires: Vittoria Bombolini 29x3"

Comparison: Bombolini 26x4" (left), Bombolini 29"x3 (right)









Front: Lefty Olaf
Rear: DT Swiss 350 Big Ride 190mm
Frame: White 2Fat Interceptor (~same as Framed Carbon)

















A lot of room left for 3.25x29...


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Swerny said:


> Just added a Bluto RL 100 to my Farley 7 to got with my 29+ setup.


That setup interests me because we have a Farley 8 and 9.6 but I have not pulled the trigger because wheels and a suspension fork can start getting close to plus bikes in cost.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Ari71 said:


> Check this:
> 
> Rims: Easton arc 29"/45mm (Race Face)
> Tires: Vittoria Bombolini 29x3"
> ...


That looks like quite a bit of difference in height.


----------



## Ari71 (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes, that is true, BB clearance is amazing now - I really like the transformation!


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

Finally picked a tire for the summer on my 29+ wheels. went with the WTB Ranger light. really happy with them so far.


----------



## yeroc40 (Sep 2, 2008)

Never have been very good at glamour shots, but here is my 17 mukluk with 29+


----------



## 123wheels (Dec 29, 2016)

Here's mine.

Salsa Blackborow. I bought it used and I believe it was built up 29+ from the start.

Maxxis Chronicles, Salsa hubs, WTB Scrapper rims. Bluto.

There is about 1/4 inch of clearance to the Bluto bridge. In the rear, with the Alternator dropouts all the way forward, there is about 1/2 inch clearance at the seat post. The chain stay and seat stay bridges have about 3/4 inch clearance.

To me it feels like swimming with water wings - everything is just easy and smooth.


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

Advocate Watchman 
120mm Bluto 
Easton Arc 40
Maxxis Minion DHF / DHR








Forgot to raise the seat post 👌🏾


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

29+ tires on the Bucksaw...if you can count the FBN as a plus tire. It measures a measly 2.6" on the i35 rim. Still had fun testing out the setup.

View attachment 1136131


----------



## MoveMaine (Jun 9, 2016)

fewg8 said:


> Advocate Watchman
> 120mm Bluto
> Easton Arc 40
> Maxxis Minion DHF / DHR
> ...


How's the clearance on the Bluto?


----------



## chadhartley (Jan 16, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> 2016 Kona Wozo 29 x 3 Minions, 420mm chainstays
> View attachment 1110761
> 
> 
> How do you like the Wozo with 29+? I've been searching for someone who's tried it, and this is the first I've found.


----------



## mengusprime (Jul 27, 2017)

*First ever post to show off my ENVE Beargrease!*

Thought I would pop my MTBR cherry by showing off my conversion! She is a 2016 Beargrease xo SUS with Onyx hubs and ENVE 29+ hoops.


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

i like your choice of colors on the hubs and grips


----------



## mengusprime (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks!!


----------



## wagonpilot (Jul 5, 2017)

New set up with my large Fatboy with Bluto 120, running DHF DHR combo on 45 scrapers... I love this bike so much.. I did notice however, that for my big butt, that on very long, steep downhills, the extra rotational leverage on the 180/160 stock rotors was a tad overwhelming. I installed 200/180's, and it seems to like it much better.

My first post, hope it comes out right.


----------



## mengusprime (Jul 27, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

Ti Mukluk Nextie rims I9 hubs Knards, been my only MTB for a few years now.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

old Farley 7 with Bluto:

View attachment 1158298
View attachment 1158299
View attachment 1158300


New Farley 9.6 with Lauf





















Both have the same wheels and tires.


----------



## Tim_Ky (Jun 16, 2014)

Surly Wednesday to 29+. Originally wanted a Krampus but they weren't available. Enjoyed the 26 fat tires but 29+ plus tires seem to roll a lot better on gravel and singletrack around here.

Scraper I40 rims and Chronicles.

Would like to try a suspension fork at some point although it rolls pretty well as is. I see several running a bluto on this thread.


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

Farley EX with 29+ carbon hoops....


----------



## fewg8 (Oct 25, 2013)

*2015 Trek Farley 6 XL*

Innova Transformer Pro up front. Had to file down a cable guide on the seat tube for the FBN to fit in the back.


----------



## helomechanic (May 7, 2017)

Turned my Trek Farley 7 into a 1/2 fat. My lbs built up a 29+ wheel set using DT Swiss for the rear and Salsa for the front.


----------



## TimWebber (Jan 29, 2016)

MoveMaine said:


> Did you ever convert? I'm looking at going 29+ for spring & summer for my Blizzard.


Friend of mine is running 29+ on his blizzard with zero problems. now he has one bike for winter and summer. i think his rims are less than 50mm and his tires are WTB rangers.


----------



## FatBike&SlenderWoman (Apr 1, 2016)

The other 29+ wheels...Warriors tubeless and airtight with no sealant on 85mm carbon rims. My go to wheels for groomed trails.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm on different wheels and tires now (Rabbit holes and Dirt Wizards).


----------



## TimWebber (Jan 29, 2016)

FatBike&SlenderWoman said:


> The other 29+ wheels...Warriors tubeless and airtight with no sealant on 85mm carbon rims. My go to wheels for groomed trails.


85mm and you call them plus?!! how wide are those tires on it?


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

TimWebber said:


> Friend of mine is running 29+ on his blizzard with zero problems. now he has one bike for winter and summer. i think his rims are less than 50mm and his tires are WTB rangers.


What year Blizzard? I have a 2017 -50 (the purple one) and have been wondering what I can get away with for a summer wheel set.


----------



## FatBike&SlenderWoman (Apr 1, 2016)

TimWebber said:


> 85mm and you call them plus?!! how wide are those tires on it?


The Warrior utilizes the same 120tpi Innova casing as the 3.0 Knard but with a more aggresive tread spread out to take advantage of the wider rim.
In this first photo, both tires are mounted on 85mm rims. (Click on photos to enlarge)
The Warrior tread on the left measures 92mm (close to a Dillinger 4). 
The Knard tread on the right measures 79mm (same as when mounted on a 50mm Hugo).








Notice that the 29 Warrior wheel is the same outer diameter as Bud/Clown Shoe but 2 lbs lighter.


----------



## TimWebber (Jan 29, 2016)

FatBike&SlenderWoman said:


> The Warrior utilizes the same 120tpi Innova casing as the 3.0 Knard but with a more aggresive tread spread out to take advantage of the wider rim.
> In this first photo, both tires are mounted on 85mm rims. (Click on photos to enlarge)
> The Warrior tread on the left measures 92mm (close to a Dillinger 4).
> The Knard tread on the right measures 79mm (same as when mounted on a 50mm Hugo).
> ...


Cool. just to be sure. the wheels with the Bud/Clown are 26" right. yeah, i think of plus size as 27.5/29 and max tire size somewhere around 3.5". not because anyone said thats what it should be....just to have a demarcation zone between fat and plus!

Thx.


----------



## TimWebber (Jan 29, 2016)

evasive said:


> What year Blizzard? I have a 2017 -50 (the purple one) and have been wondering what I can get away with for a summer wheel set.


his is 2017 and purple too. his 29 wheels are 40mm inner diameter.


----------



## FatBike&SlenderWoman (Apr 1, 2016)

TimWebber said:


> ...I think of plus size as 27.5/29 and max tire size somewhere around 3.5". not because anyone said thats what it should be....just to have a demarcation zone between fat and plus!


Maybe 'mid fat' huh? 
It seems like a lot of folks in the biking community have a hard time getting their heads around the idea of lower profile tires. The automotive industry figured out decades ago that wider, lower profile tires are lighter and can outperform taller rubber on firm surfaces.

With it's larger diameter and lighter weight, the Warrior has been shown to outperform a Dilliger 4 on groomed snow.
The new Warrior has larger side knobs with stud pockets, increasing tread width by 5mm which will enable it to qualify for the Fat Bike Nationals this year.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Shinkers said:


> I'm on different wheels and tires now (Rabbit holes and Dirt Wizards).


What fork are you running?

How is the clearance?

I have a Fox 34 boost performance w/ grip damper, hoping it clears that tire/wheel combo.

I'll go ahead and hang up and listen.

Thanks


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Same fork: standard (not plus) 34 boost performance with grip. It clears a Minion on a Duroc 50 which is probably one of the largest combos out there. It's tight at the crown/arch with only about 2-3mm of clearance. That said, I've never heard it hit and it's never packed up with mud or anything. I pull more rocks into my chainstays with the rear tire. 

The dirt wizard has a mile of clearance all the way around and rides so much better than a DHF on the front (more grip). I love the fork and the grip damper is as good as anything else I've ridden; feels bottomless and supple throughout the travel. 

I can't recommend it enough. You'll love yours.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

That's great news, thanks! and nice Wozo btw, heavily leaning on picking up that frame next season, checks all the boxes for where I live and ride.


----------



## TimWebber (Jan 29, 2016)

TimWebber said:


> his is 2017 and purple too. his 29 wheels are 40mm inner diameter.











bike referred to above.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

TimWebber said:


> View attachment 1172941
> 
> 
> bike referred to above.


Thanks.


----------



## cpramsey71 (Jan 7, 2018)

*16 Rocky Mountain blizzard*



TimWebber said:


> Friend of mine is running 29+ on his blizzard with zero problems. now he has one bike for winter and summer. i think his rims are less than 50mm and his tires are WTB rangers.


Do you think the 16 Blizzard 30 will take 29+ wheels??


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

Just scored a set of sweet 29+ hoops for my Beargrease. Thanks Mike C !!! Transformed the BG. Can't wait until the crap-ass PA weather breaks and the trails open up. Took her for a little 30-mile shakedown run today. Smooth as glass, and roll sooo much better than the fatties, though that was to be expected. Also dropped about a pound. Not that it matters a ton, but hey, a pound is a pound. Now if I could only shave a few more off of my fat ass!


----------



## jslc (Dec 20, 2017)

wagonpilot said:


> New set up with my large Fatboy with Bluto 120, running DHF DHR combo on 45 scrapers... I love this bike so much.. I did notice however, that for my big butt, that on very long, steep downhills, the extra rotational leverage on the 180/160 stock rotors was a tad overwhelming. I installed 200/180's, and it seems to like it much better.
> 
> My first post, hope it comes out right.
> 
> ...


Wagonpilot, what size Minions did you use? How much clearance do you have to the arch of the Bluto?


----------



## wagonpilot (Jul 5, 2017)

29x3.0... I would have to measure the clearance, it is doable, but sticky mud ride would suck.


----------



## akt42 (Jan 29, 2011)

mengusprime said:


> Thought I would pop my MTBR cherry by showing off my conversion! She is a 2016 Beargrease xo SUS with Onyx hubs and ENVE 29+ hoops.
> 
> View attachment 1148788
> 
> ...


That's dope! I am currently running Onyx with 100mm Whiskey carbons, and Dillenger 5's on my Mukluk. I'm thinking about a summer wheelset. I plan to go Onyx and Whiskey again but I am stuck on 27.5+ vs 29+. What made you go 29+ and which Enve's? M640?


----------



## schlim (Aug 20, 2006)

*Specialized Fatboy Carbon Comp with 29+ wheels*

After kicking around the idea for awhile, I had my local shop build up a 29+ wheelset for summer riding on my Fatboy carbon. It's difficult to find a used set of wheels out there built with a 197mm rear hub, so I went full custom.

Blue ano Hope Fatsno 197x12 and 150x15 hubs, WTB Scraper 45 rims, DT Comp spokes, with blue ti accent spokes, WTB Ranger 3.0 tires, and set up tubeless.


----------



## endo_alley (May 28, 2013)




----------



## edved37 (Dec 8, 2014)

baltobrewer said:


> Just scored a set of sweet 29+ hoops for my Beargrease. Thanks Mike C !!! Transformed the BG. Can't wait until the crap-ass PA weather breaks and the trails open up. Took her for a little 30-mile shakedown run today. Smooth as glass, and roll sooo much better than the fatties, though that was to be expected. Also dropped about a pound. Not that it matters a ton, but hey, a pound is a pound. Now if I could only shave a few more off of my fat ass!
> 
> View attachment 1179365
> 
> ...


What wheel/hub combo did you go with? I have a Beargrease and have really been wanting to go 29+


----------



## bradybh (Feb 8, 2018)

What types of wheels can I use on my 2015 Framed Alaskan? Want to go from fat to 29+ backpacking machine!


----------



## baltobrewer (Apr 22, 2015)

edved37 said:


> What wheel/hub combo did you go with? I have a Beargrease and have really been wanting to go 29+


Mike Curiak built them up with DT Swiss Big Ride hubs and SunRingle Duroc 40 rims. I love em.


----------



## tadraper (Apr 14, 2010)

Just setup a Farley 9.8 as my SS 29+ rig. Took it for a test spin this morning I think it is going to be nice once I get the gearing worked out.


----------



## bradybh (Feb 8, 2018)

What 29+ wheel set did you use on the blue/white/black alaskan?


----------



## freebiker (Mar 19, 2006)

Awesome paint


akt42 said:


> That's dope! I am currently running Onyx with 100mm Whiskey carbons, and Dillenger 5's on my Mukluk. I'm thinking about a summer wheelset. I plan to go Onyx and Whiskey again but I am stuck on 27.5+ vs 29+. What made you go 29+ and which Enve's? M640?


----------



## calzonical (Aug 30, 2005)

*2017 MukkyLukky 29+*









Anxiously awaiting Mastodon upgrade


----------



## akt42 (Jan 29, 2011)

calzonical said:


> View attachment 1188420
> 
> 
> Anxiously awaiting Mastodon upgrade


I'm having a 29+ wheelset built up for my 2017 Mukluk as we speak. I also ordered a Mastadon. Which Mastadon did you go with? I went with the 100mm Pro, I 'm hoping everything clears but from what I have read and seen I should be good to go even though Manitou's literature says otherwise.


----------



## calzonical (Aug 30, 2005)

akt42 said:


> I'm having a 29+ wheelset built up for my 2017 Mukluk as we speak. I also ordered a Mastadon. Which Mastadon did you go with? I went with the 100mm Pro, I 'm hoping everything clears but from what I have read and seen I should be good to go even though Manitou's literature says otherwise.


Picked up a Pro 120mm Ext since Fat wheels are 27.5 x 4.5. Plan is to experiment with travel between 100 to 120mm and to use year-round. also picked up a 3mm cane creek crown race.


----------



## akt42 (Jan 29, 2011)

calzonical said:


> Picked up a Pro 120mm Ext since Fat wheels are 27.5 x 4.5. Plan is to experiment with travel between 100 to 120mm and to use year-round. also picked up a 3mm cane creek crown race.


120 EXT? Wow that is crazy tall. You are aware that you void your warranty by using anything more than 511 A to C? The 100mm standard is 511 exactly. You will be 40mm taller than the intended design. I would be interested in how it rides with the front end so high.


----------



## calzonical (Aug 30, 2005)

akt42 said:


> 120 EXT? Wow that is crazy tall. You are aware that you void your warranty by using anything more than 511 A to C?...


Warranty was voided when ...... :drumroll:.... I purchased the frame off of CL.


----------



## akt42 (Jan 29, 2011)

calzonical said:


> Warranty was voided when ...... :drumroll:.... I purchased the frame off of CL.


Good deal, glad that won't be an issue. What could be an issue is that the fork crown will not clear the down tube on the aluminum Mukluk. Not tryin to be a buzz kill but better to know ahead of time than after the money is spent.


----------



## calzonical (Aug 30, 2005)

I punted on the mastodon.


----------



## wedelmaster (Jun 23, 2006)

2015 Mukluk 3 with some Easton Arc 35 rims with 29 x 2.6 Nobby Nics.
Mid-plus I guess...


----------



## irun22fast (May 13, 2007)

Nice looking bike. At first glance I thought it was a Yeti due to that color.


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

I just got my plus wheels laced up today. Here they are on my Otso:


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

My 2011 mukluk, sold road bike and built the wheels for this. Good enough for pavement but allows me to explore off-road when I want (which is a lot lol)









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## xseal (Feb 25, 2018)

*Farley*

Here is my '18 Farley with a Mastodon, Derby rims, DT350 big hubs, and Chups. Great set up for dry conditions.


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

xseal said:


> Here is my '18 Farley with a Mastodon, Derby rims, DT350 big hubs, and Chups. Great set up for dry conditions.


nice. which Mastodon did you get?

I am considering one for my 9.6.


----------



## xseal (Feb 25, 2018)

Mastodon pro. I got the 100mm ext. I don’t know how a 120mm std would work in mud. I wanted the same geo, and no clearance issues. Can’t imagine I’m missing the 20mm of Travel.


----------



## calzonical (Aug 30, 2005)

calzonical said:


> I punted on the mastodon.


Recently added a Yari RC 29+ @ 120mm to the 2017 Mukluk. The front end appears high but fork sag is 20% making A2C 526-ish mm. Probably lower travel to 100mm, if posible. And Yes the steer tube is Too Long - for now.


----------



## Stopbreakindown (Jun 27, 2011)

Stopbreakindown said:


> That's great news, thanks! and nice Wozo btw, heavily leaning on picking up that frame next season, checks all the boxes for where I live and ride.


Here's Domo II

30# Kona Wozo M
Fox 34
X9 crank/XTM8000 backend
Nextie/DT 350
XR2/XR4 
Thomson/Ergon/Answer
Paul Loves/Spykes


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

*and Now for Something Completely Different*

2018 Guerrilla Gravity Trail Pistol

The Trail Pistol is officially a 29x2.6 / 27.5x3. I pushed that to 29x3.0/2.8 (front/rear). I could go 3.0in in the rear, but would need to use a lower profile tire similar to the XR2. A burly rear tire may contact the drive side chain stay.

*Current config
*2018 Guerrilla Gravity Trail Pistol
Wheels - i9 BC360
Fork - MRP Ribbon Air
Front - XR2 29x3in
Rear - McFly 29x2.8in (2.7in on my rims)


----------



## zrxjet (Feb 19, 2018)

Felt DD10 Been 26 x 2, 26 x 4, 26 x 4.8 27.5 x 2.4 and these, 29 X 3. The 29 + is by far my favorite, totally changed the bike! I also LOVE the Framed Minnesota branded Innova 3 inch tires, great tire. Bike performs very well, rolls over anything, and jumps perfectly fine too. I am selling off all my 26 and 27.5 wheels/tires, as the 29+ does everything I want off road. Looking for a pair of "street" tires for Hooligan activities on concrete. IF they made Holy Rollers in 29 I would have them, but they don not. Probably gonna go with the 2.5 Hookworms, I know they can take a beating, but they are heavy. I am still trying to figure out what tire to use.








Bike is dual purpose. Run the single tracks 90 percent of the time, but also run in this thing called Hammer Fest, a 45-65 mile street ride with super human riders who average 25 MPH for the entire run. I need the lil 'lectric help to keep up with the boy's(Im 66) but truth is they can still outrun me. My top cruising speed is probably 28 mph or so, with a top speed of 37 or so on the flat. The strongest of the 50 people who ride it every week, can hit 40 mph and ride at 28 -31 mph for an hour! I burn through 1200 watt/hours keeping pace for the 50 mile run. On the trail, because she weighs 52 pounds, and our single tracks are FLAT and TIGHT, I have no advantage, and a huge weight penalty, but it allows me to run 25 to 30 miles in our 100 degree Texas afternoon's, and keep pace( when they WANT me to keep pace,lol) with the better riders. I lost a knee years ago, and can pedal fine, just not apply much power with my right leg. My bike has throttle and pedal assist, I pedal all the time, use throttle to clear features, or run the small rooty uphills we do have.


----------



## triton189 (Jul 10, 2018)

*2015 Salsa Blackborow 1 29 plus conversion*









I purchased a 29 plus wheel set from Bikes direct for 250. So far no complaints at all. Rims are WTB i25 frequency only 25 mm internal with Vee trax fattie 3.0 tires, which is a little skinny for the rubber. I use them for bikepacking, almost 5 pounds lighter tubeless than my clownshoe / lou ghetto tubeless wheel set.


----------



## Yootah (Jun 30, 2017)

Nurse Ben said:


> I've got a nearly set of 29" fat bike wheels for sale:
> 
> Built by Mike Curiak at Lacemine29
> Duroc 40 rims
> ...


Man, if that rear was 197 we'd be talking.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

What is the main reason to use 29+ on a fatbike? I could see weight savings and possibly some less rolling resistance (with similar tread pattern). But is there an advantage with traction?

Downsides I see is you have less "suspension" (for rigid fatbikes) and less traction on gravelly/sandy locations. Or is traction still similar? 

On fatbikes with suspension fork i could see how one converts the winter bike to a 29"hardtail over summer. But for a rigid fat bike I could see quite some problems. I myself ride my fat bike with 3.5 psi in front and on some rooty trails i understand why people use a suspension fork. So going to a 3" tire with higher pressure wouldn't help at all. Or am I wrong with this thinking?


----------



## Finnmeister (Sep 15, 2018)

Here's mine. Canyon Dude with Lauf Carbonara. 29x3.0 Wtb Ranger on Duroc 40 rims, Dt Swiss Big Ride hubs. I'm very pleased with my setup, smooth and enjoyable ride.









Lähetetty minun VTR-L29 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## rmap01 (Feb 15, 2018)

Here's my 2018 Salsa Beargrease "plus'ed" out with:

Stans Baron rims
Hope Fatsno hubs
Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR 3.0

Although not pictured I just installed a Bluto. I'll put the rigid fork and fat tires back on when we get some meaningful snow.


----------



## 218traverse (May 21, 2015)

*Not exactly 29+ but 29er conversion for sure*

2018 Motobecane Boris NX

Picked up a 29er wheelset from Framed because they had a good deal on a wheelset with the correct spacing. Narrow rims so I only went with 29x2.25 WTB Trail Boss tires. It really rides pretty awesome with the 29er set installed, and really nice to have the option to switch between the two wheelsets. Although I'm thinking I could've gone with a less wide range cassette than the 11-42 11 speed.

Pretty awesome to have two bikes in one and I'm super happy with the conversion. Nice to be able to switch between the two setups in a few seconds.




upload pic


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Scored a great deal on a 2017 Farley 9.6 a few weeks ago. I had been planning on frame up build but got this complete for much less than a frame only. Spent the last few months searching eBay, Craigslist & various message board classifieds for components & ended up with this.









Got my first ride on it this morning & love it! Later in the spring it'll end up singlespeed, no doubt.


----------



## Magicscreen (Dec 10, 2016)

Where are you getting your 29+ wheel sets to fit your fatty hub-spacings? Mine are 135/190 QR and am having a tough time finding something that would work. 

Thanks!


----------



## drumminguy81 (May 16, 2019)

Just picked up my surly ice cream truck, this is my first fatbike and first new bike in 15+ years. Had an absolute blast riding it on some mountain trails this morning. I picked up a used bluto and put it on it this afternoon, and the 29+ wheelset will be here next week. Cant wait!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

Magicscreen said:


> Where are you getting your 29+ wheel sets to fit your fatty hub-spacings? Mine are 135/190 QR and am having a tough time finding something that would work.
> 
> Thanks!


Usually custom. Simply taking fat hubs and lacing them to plus rims. Any good wheelbuilder can build you a set. Try a good local bike shop. Or @mikesee on here.


----------



## drumminguy81 (May 16, 2019)

Finally got the wheels in and installed this morning! Cant wait to take it for a spin









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## panchosdad (Sep 21, 2008)

Got a set of Barons 35mm with Vittoria Bombolini 3.0's for the Big Jon. Fun riding on gravel roads and around town but my few forays into single track have me wondering about the whole rigid + bike thing. Not nearly as fast or fun as the FS.


----------



## ollllo (Nov 11, 2005)

*Minnesota 2.0 Plus*








Framed Minnesota 2.0
ECR fork
ARC40 rims
WTB Ranger 29x3.0s


----------



## SteviedSolve (Nov 21, 2016)

drumminguy81 said:


> Finally got the wheels in and installed this morning! Cant wait to take it for a spin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drumroll:Sweet As DrummingGuy.


----------



## MagicJade (Dec 13, 2010)

Finnmeister said:


> Here's mine. Canyon Dude with Lauf Carbonara. 29x3.0 Wtb Ranger on Duroc 40 rims, Dt Swiss Big Ride hubs. I'm very pleased with my setup, smooth and enjoyable ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finnmeister,
How is the wheel diameter compared to stock wheels? Any difference in BB height?


----------



## Finnmeister (Sep 15, 2018)

MagicJade said:


> Finnmeister,
> How is the wheel diameter compared to stock wheels? Any difference in BB height?


Haven't measured the wheel diameter but they are almost the same. Just checked BB height and if I measured it right, it's now 2 mm higher than the original wheels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

